# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Տրանսֆերային պատուհան

## Amaru

Չգիտեի,թե որ թեմայում գրեի,որոշեցի ինքս էս թեման բացեմ  :Tongue:  
Ամռանը Ֆիգուն գնում ա Էմիրաթներ  :Sad:  Թիմը ասիական չեմպիոնների լիգայի գավաթակիրն ա...Չեմ հասկանում՝Ինտերում ինչն էր վատ...  :Sad:  Մենակ պետք չի ասել փողը  :Sad:

----------


## Guest

Իսկ ոչ մի ուրիշ բան հնարաոր էլ չի ասել:

----------


## John

Ռեալը ուզում է Ռոնալդոյին Շևչենկոյի հետ փոխանակել

----------


## Guest

> Ռեալը ուզում է Ռոնալդոյին Շևչենկոյի հետ փոխանակել


Շատ էլ որ ուզում ա, ով ա գժվել: Դա նույնն ա, որ ոսկին փոխանակես զիբիլով :LOL:

----------


## John

> Շատ էլ որ ուզում ա, ով ա գժվել: Դա նույնն ա, որ ոսկին փոխանակես զիբիլով


Մի փոքր ուղղում՝ ԿԵՂԾ ոսկին  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Մի փոքր ուղղում՝ ԿԵՂԾ ոսկին


Մի փոքր ուղղում էլ` պլատինը, ոչ թե ոսկին:

----------


## Taurus

> Չգիտեի,թե որ թեմայում գրեի,որոշեցի ինքս էս թեման բացեմ  
> Ամռանը Ֆիգուն գնում ա Էմիրաթներ  Թիմը ասիական չեմպիոնների լիգայի գավաթակիրն ա...Չեմ հասկանում՝Ինտերում ինչն էր վատ...  Մենակ պետք չի ասել փողը


Տարիքը առել ա արդեն , ու ասենք 1 տարուց կնստի պահեստայինների նստարանին ու էլ ցհի հելնի, 2 տարւց էլ ոչ մի թիմ իրան չի վերցնի, դրա համար գնում ա ու կնքումա պայմանագիր մի 5 տարով, համ գործ ա , որի համար վճարում են նույն գումարը, համ էլանընդհատ խաղի մեջ ա

----------


## Amaru

> Տարիքը առել ա արդեն , ու ասենք 1 տարուց կնստի պահեստայինների նստարանին ու էլ ցհի հելնի, 2 տարւց էլ ոչ մի թիմ իրան չի վերցնի, դրա համար գնում ա ու կնքումա պայմանագիր մի 5 տարով, համ գործ ա , որի համար վճարում են նույն գումարը, համ էլանընդհատ խաղի մեջ ա


Իրան պայմանագիրը երկարաձգել էին առաջարկում:Ուղղակի վերջացնել կարիերան նման կերպ...Գոնե գնում էր՝Սպորտինգ գնար... :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

Չլնի՞ ալ-Իթթիհադ ա էթալու:

----------


## Amaru

> Չլնի՞ ալ-Իթթիհադ ա էթալու:


Ուհու  :Cray:

----------


## Աբելյան

Շատ լավ թիմ ա գտել Ֆիգուն: Իթթիհադը իմ սիրած թմերից ա (մի օր էդ թմի մասին թեմա կբացեմ): Даже էս ձմեռ Ֆիգուն պետք ա տեղափոխվեր, բայց Մորատին իրան պահեց: Ինչքան գիտեմ, 1.5 տարի ըտեղ ա խաղալու, հետո երևի Սպորտինգում կարիերան պրծնի: Բայց մինչև ամառ հաստատ Ինտերում ա մնալու:

----------


## Amaru

> Շատ լավ թիմ ա գտել Ֆիգուն: Իթթիհադը իմ սիրած թմերից ա (մի օր էդ թմի մասին թեմա կբացեմ): Даже էս ձմեռ Ֆիգուն պետք ա տեղափոխվեր, բայց Մորատին իրան պահեց: Ինչքան գիտեմ, 1.5 տարի ըտեղ ա խաղալու, հետո երևի Սպորտինգում կարիերան պրծնի: Բայց մինչև ամառ հաստատ Ինտերում ա մնալու:


Հա,մնալու յա... Մորատին չպահեց,ուղղակի պայմանագրի հետ խնդիրներ կային...
Թող գնա ուր ուզում ա հա...  :Cray:

----------


## Davo'o

Բեքհեմը գնում է ամռանը Ռեալից Լոս Անջելես… Երևի հոլիվուդ գնա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռեալը միլիոններա կորցնում դրանով:

----------


## Amaru

Հակառակը կասեի  :Wink:  
Մեկ քառորդ միլիարդից ինչ-որ մաս կարծում եմ Ռեալին կհասնի  :Wink:

----------


## kiki

Դավ ջան, ես քո տեղը էդքան չէի ուրախանա, հասկանում եմ որ նրան չես սիրում, բայց...

----------


## Davids

Բարոշն էլ Ասթոն-Վիլլաից գնաց Լիոն: Հիմա նաեք Լիոնը ինչ է անելու!!!

----------


## Amarasos

Բեքհեմյ լավնա! որ տիմում որ ախա լավ կխախա! Բարոշն ել պտի լավ իրեն դրսևորի Լիոնի կազմում(Հոյակապ տիմ ե),Ինտերն ել սխալ ե անում,որ բաց ե տոխնում Ֆիգուին :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

Ռոնալդոն թողում ա Ռեալը, բայց դեռ հայտնի չի ուր է գնում ՝ Միալն թե Արաբստան!
Լացիոի ավագ՝ Մասսիմո Օդդոն տեղափոխվում է միլան, 8 մլն. եվրոյով. :Sad:

----------


## Amaru

Աաաա,Օդդոն Միլան  :Cry: 
Հովսեփ,ասում եմ չէ՞,Ֆուտբոլ +ին հավատալ չարժի  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Վերջը Միլանը հասավ իր ուզածին, 7 մլն ով Ռոնալդոն դառավ Միլանի ֆուտբոլիստ:

----------


## Barça

Ռոնալդոյի համար?
Խորհուրդ չէի տա.

----------


## Աբելյան

20 միլիոնանոց առաջարկ կար: Ոնց կարելի ա էդքանից հետո իրան ծախել Միլանին չեմ ջոգում:

----------


## Amaru

Ամռանն էր էտ առաջարկը...

----------


## Taurus

տրանսֆեռային պատուհանը կբացվի կես տարուց

----------


## Boyov_txa

Ամ ջան մարդը արդեն տարիքն առելա, բազմաթիվ բարցունքներիա հասել,  ու ինձ Ֆիգույի հարեվաններից լուրերա հասել, որ շատ մրսկանի մեկնա, գնումա Միացյալ Էմիրություններ, որպեսզի տաքանա, մանկուց իրանք պող չեն ունեցել պլիտա քիչեն վառել, որ լույսի վարձը շատ չգա, տենց մանկական երազանքա էլի… Կռիվ անել չկա :Wink:

----------


## Amaru

Չէ ջան,ինչ ես ասում  :Blush:

----------


## Amaru

Կարեն Դոխոյանը Թուրքիայում մարզվում ա Մախաչկալայի Անժիի կազմում: Ու բաց ա թողելու Անդորայի հավաքականի հետ վաղվա խաղը:

----------


## Amaru

Լուկա Տոնին ամռանը գնում ա «Բավարիա»...  :Cry:  ի՞նչ կասեք...

----------


## John

> Լուկա Տոնին ամռանը գնում ա «Բավարիա»...  ի՞նչ կասեք...


ճիշտա անում… իրա էն տարիքնա, որ կարելի  ուրիշ երկրում էլ ուժերը փորձել…

----------


## Barça

> Լուկա Տոնին ամռանը գնում ա «Բավարիա»...  ի՞նչ կասեք...


անձամբ իմ կարծիքով լավ չի անում.
ավելի հարմար թիմ պետքեր ման գալ.
էն որ ինքը անցյալ տարվա իտալիայում դարձավ լավագույն ռմբարկու էտի հլա չի նշանակում որ ինքը բարձր մակարդակի ֆուտբոլիստա, անձամբ ես տենց չեմ կարծում, նույն Ֆորլանն էլ դարձավ Իսպանիայի 2005-ի ռմբարկու ու հիմա ուրա ինքը?
կամ քանի հատ գոլ խբեց դրանից հետո?
Ֆիորենտինան իրա համար շատ հարմար թիմա, հակառակ դեպքում գոնե նույն կլասի թիմա պետք գնալ, իրա տարիքն էլ էն չի.

----------


## REAL_ist

հեչ լավ բան չի անում,մթոմ ասում էր ՉԼ-ի խաթր եմ հեռանալու Ֆիորոնտինայից,էնել խաբլան դուս եկավ,սրան մենակ փողնա հետաքրքրում,չնայած իսկական Բավարիայի աԲրանքա

----------


## The_only_one

Ստեղ գրենք հավանական տրանսֆերների մասին

Օրինակ 
Կակա--->>Ռեալ :Hands Up: 
Ռոնալդինյո-->>Միլան
Անրի-->> Բարսելոն
Յակինտա-->> Յուվենտուս

----------


## Ֆելո

Alexis    Խետաֆեից Վալենսիա
C. Metzelder    Դ. Բորուսիաից Ռեալ Մադրիդ
O. Hargreaves    Բավարիաից Մնչեստր Յունայթեդ

----------


## Cesare

> Ստեղ գրենք հավանական տրանսֆերների մասին
> 
> Օրինակ 
> Կակա--->>Ռեալ
> Ռոնալդինյո-->>Միլան
> Անրի-->> Բարսելոն
> Յակինտա-->> Յուվենտուս


Մի հատ հարց տամ ուրդուց ես իմացել որ Անրի-->> Բարսելոն կամ Կակա--->>Ռեալ 
Ֆարֆան -->> Չելսի (Չելսիի պաշտոնական սայտից): Լավ կլնի :

----------


## Սերխիո

Վարոնին->Լիվերպուլ :LOL:

----------


## Barça

Անրիի հավանական տեղփոխման մասին էս նյութը կարդացեք.
չնայած ես էնքան ել չեմ հավատում էտ գրած գումարին.

----------


## Amaru

> Մի հատ հարց տամ ուրդուց ես իմացել որ Անրի-->> Բարսելոն կամ Կակա--->>Ռեալ


Դե «Կակա--->>Ռեալ »-ը «Ռեալի» երկրպագուների մեծ մասի երազանքն ա... Մի ժամանակ «Ռոնալդինյո-->>Միլան»-ն էլ էր «Ռեալի» երկրպագուների մեծ մասի երազանքը  :LOL:

----------


## Shauri

> Ստեղ գրենք հավանական տրանսֆերների մասին
> 
> Օրինակ 
> Կակա--->>Ռեալ
> Ռոնալդինյո-->>Միլան


Ինչ–ի՞նչ, ո՞րտեղից էս ինֆորմացիան, հաստատ ա՞  :Shok:

----------


## Amaru

Նեա, հաստատ չի  :Smile:  Ռոնալդինյոն ասել ա, որ մնում ա... 
Իսկ Կական... դե հավանական ա  :Smile:

----------


## Shauri

Ուֆֆֆ... Խնդրում եմ այսուհետ նման գրառումներ անելիս զգույշ եղեք, ստեղ սրտից թույլ մարդիկ կան  :LOL:

----------


## John

Օուեն հարգվիզը Բավարիայից տեղափոխվեց Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ

----------


## Amaru

Դե դա սպասված տրանսֆեր էր  :Smile: 
Եսիմ, ինձ մի տեսակ լրիվ մեկ ա...

----------


## John

«Չելսին» հետաքրքրվում է «Վեստ Հեմ»-ի հարձակվող Կառլոս Տեվեսով… ճիշտնա ասած վատ չէր լինի, եթե այդ տրանսֆերը իրականանար:

----------


## Barça

իմ կարծիքով Տեվեսը չի լքի Վեսթ Հեմը, Վեսթ Հեմը իրա հետ մեծ պլաններ ունի ու էտքան հեշտությամբ էլ բաց չի թողնի, ու բացի էդ էլ Աբրամովիչը ասելա որ փողերի վրա էլ հույս չդնեն, պետքա առանց դրա յոլա գնան.
Համել պետքա մի քիչ ուղեղով մտածեն ոչ թե փող տենան վազեն հետևից, Տեվեսը հլա Եվրոպայում չի կայացել թող մի 2 տարի կայանա մի քիչ մակարդակով ցածր թիմում նոր արդեն հարկ կլինի իրա տրանսֆերի մասին խոսալ.

----------


## John

Ամենայն հավանականությանբ «Բավարիայի» հարձակվող Կլաուդիո Պիսարոն կտեղափոխվի «Չելսի»…

Ավելացվել է 44 վայրկյան անց
իմ կարծիքով՝լռիվ անիմաստ ձեռքբերում…

----------


## Cesare

> Ամենայն հավանականությանբ «Բավարիայի» հարձակվող Կլաուդիո Պիսարոն կտեղափոխվի «Չելսի»…
> 
> Ավելացվել է 44 վայրկյան անց
> իմ կարծիքով՝լռիվ անիմաստ ձեռքբերում…


Ոչ թե ամենայն հավանականությանբ այլ արդեն տեղափոխվել ա :
Խի ???? Քանի տարեկան ա ????

----------


## REAL_ist

> Խի ???? Քանի տարեկան ա ????


29 տարեկանա,բայց լավ հարձակվողա,պետք կգա

----------


## John

Ֆրենկ Ռիբերին տեղափոխվեց Մյունխենի «Բավարիա»

----------


## Cesare

Կան խոսակցություններ Ալվեշի և Մալուդայի տրանսֆեռների մասին դեպի Չելսի, բայց միայն (ոնց որ գրված ա սայթում) слухи :

----------


## John

«Մանչեստր Յունայթեդը» գնել է միանգամից երկու պորտուգալացիների՝ «Սպորթինգի» 20-ամյա կիսապաշտպան Լուիշ Նանիին և «Պորտույի» 19-ամյա կիսապաշտպան Անդերսոնին:

----------


## Cesare

Ռիբերին և Տոնին Բավարիաում :
Ռիբերին կխաղա 7, իսկ Տոնին 9 համարի մարզաշապիկով :
Բավարիան ուզում է ստանալ նաև Կլոզեին, որի փոխարեն պատրաստ է զիջել Պոդոլսկուն : Իմ կարծիքով բավականին լավ համալերում __ զատո չեմպիոնների լիգայում չեն խաղա :

----------


## Amaru

Աաա, գնա՞ց հա Ռիբերին վեջրը... Ուֆ, ես էլ չգիտեմ՝ ինչի հույս ունեի... Բայց սպիտակ մարզաշապիկը կսազեր իրան  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Cesare

> Աաա, գնա՞ց հա Ռիբերին վեջրը... Ուֆ, ես էլ չգիտեմ՝ ինչի հույս ունեի... Բայց սպիտակ մարզաշապիկը կսազեր իրան


111 լավ ա :
Որ սպիտակը ??

----------


## Amaru

Սերուցքային սպիտակը  :Rolleyes:  Թագավորական սպիտակը  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Cesare

> Սերուցքային սպիտակը  Թագավորական սպիտակը


Ետ սպիտակը սկի Ռիբերիին չեր ել ուզում :

----------


## John

«Ռեալը» հետաքրքրվում է «Չելսիի»» կիսապաշտպան Արիեն Ռոբենով… Ինձ թվումա չլնող բանա, որ Ռոբենը «Ռեալ» գնա:

----------


## Cesare

> Կան խոսակցություններ Ալվեշի և Մալուդայի տրանսֆեռների մասին դեպի Չելսի, բայց միայն (ոնց որ գրված ա սայթում) слухи :


Մալուդայի հարցը լրջանում ա :

----------


## John

> Մալուդայի հարցը լրջանում ա :


Կհիշեցնե՞ս, թե որ թիմում է խաղում Մալուդան… մոռոցել եմ  :Blush:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Կհիշեցնե՞ս, թե որ թիմում է խաղում Մալուդան… մոռոցել եմ


Լիոն Օլիմպիկ

Մ.Յ. ,եթե առել ա Նանիին ,ուրեմն հաստա Ռոնալդուն եկավ ՌԵԱԼ :Hands Up:

----------


## John

> Լիոն Օլիմպիկ
> 
> Մ.Յ. ,եթե առել ա Նանիին ,ուրեմն հաստա Ռոնալդուն եկավ ՌԵԱԼ


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:  Իսկ Ռոնալդուն կարողա գնա «Միլան», Կական՝ «Ռեալ»… տենց խոսակցություններ կան…

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռեալի համար ավելի լավ կլինի Կական գա, քանց թե Կրիստիանոն

----------


## Cesare

Հարց ու պատասխան եղավ ես ել ուշացա :
JOHN ջան Մալուդան կարգին խաղցող ա :
Են օրը Ֆրանսիայի խաղը նայում եի լավ խաղում եր :
Կարողա իմանաս Ֆարֆանը ինչ եղավ ??
Վրոդի ղայդին հետաքրքրված եին*ք*  :LOL:  :

----------


## John

> Կարողա իմանաս Ֆարֆանը ինչ եղավ ??
> Վրոդի ղայդին հետաքրքրված եինք


Ֆարֆանը չլնող գործա իմ կարծիքով… Ինքը Չելսիում չի կարա լավ խաղա… համ էլ Պիզարոյին առանք հերիքա… ինքը Բալլակի հետ մառոզա անելու ձմեռը՝ երբ որ Կալուն, Դրոգբան ու Էսիենը Աֆրիայի գավաթի խաղերին կլինեն…

----------


## Սերխիո

Սա էլ նորեկները

----------


## John

Մադրիդի «Ռեալը հետաքրքրվում է «Մ.Յ.»-ի պաշտպան Գաբրիել Հայնցեով:

----------


## John

Լոնդոնի «Չելսին» հետաքրքրվում է «Հերտայի» սերբ հարձակվող Պանտելիչով:

----------


## John

«Ռեալի»  կիսապաշտպան ԷՄերսոնի 99%-ով կտեղափոխվի «Միլան»
«Արսենալի» հարձակվող Տիերի Անրին 40 միլիոն երվոյով կտեղափոխվի «Բարսելոնա»
«Միլանը» հետաքրքրվում է «Բարսելոնայի» հարձակվող Էտո՛օյով

----------


## Ungrateful

> «Արսենալի» հարձակվող Տիերի Անրին 40 միլիոն երվոյով կտեղափոխվի «Բարսելոնա»


Էս մեկը հաստատ է՞  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

չե հլը խոսակցություններա, հաստատ կիմանանք մենակ եթե ֆոռմեն հաքնի,մնացածը հեչ,ես էլ կարդացել եմ որ Վենգերին 40 միլյոն տալու են որ կորգին խաղացողներ առնի ու կարանան պայքարեն չեմպիոնությն համար ու դրանով համոզի Անրիին որ մնա,որ Անրիին բայց առնեն աֆրիկացին հաստատ կեթա ու ամենայն հավանականությամբ Միլան

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռաուլի հետ միասին մեր օրերի իմ ԱՄԵՆԱ սիրելի հարձակվողը գնում է թշնամու ճամբար , ՎԱՏ Ա  :Angry2: 

Ուրիշ տրանսֆերներ `
Միլանը նաև ուզում է բարսելոնից 2 հենակետայինի `Էդմիլսոնին և Մոտտաին ,գատուզոն քիչ ա,պտի սաղ Ա սերիալի ոտերը ջարդեն  :Think: 

Մի խոսքով ` Անրին->Բարսա->Էտօ'օ->Միլան->Կակա->Ռեալ->Էմերսոն->Միլան

----------


## Ungrateful

ԿԱԿԱ ---» Ռեալ՞  :Shok:

----------


## Taurus

Ես գոհ եմ նման փոփոխություններից :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> ԿԱԿԱ ---» Ռեալ՞


շատ տրամաբանական է, եթե Միլանը խոշոր գնում անի ,օրինակ ` ռոնալդիյո կամ էտօ'օ ,ամպայման պետք ա մեկին ծախի լավ փողով ,իսկ ընդե մենակ Կական ա թիվ: Միլանը միշտ ժլատ տրանսֆերային քաղաքականություն ա վարել+ Էմերսոնն էլ կկազմի տրանսֆերի մի մաը :

----------


## Cesare

Ֆեռնանդո Տոռեսը Անգլիայի խոշորների նշանառության տակ:
Տոռեսով հետաքրքրվում են <<Չելսին>>, ՄՈՒ_ն և <<Արսենալը>> :

----------


## Cesare

Չելսիի 2 ձեռքբերումները >>>

----------


## Ungrateful

> շատ տրամաբանական է, եթե Միլանը խոշոր գնում անի ,օրինակ ` ռոնալդիյո կամ էտօ'օ ,ամպայման պետք ա մեկին ծախի լավ փողով ,իսկ ընդե մենակ Կական ա թիվ: Միլանը միշտ ժլատ տրանսֆերային քաղաքականություն ա վարել+ Էմերսոնն էլ կկազմի տրանսֆերի մի մաը :


Կական էլ որ գա Ռեալ, ետ վախտ արդեն վերջը կլինի  :Hands Up:

----------


## John

> Չելսիի 2 ձեռքբերումները >>>


Էս Ստիվեն Սիդուելը որտե՞ղա խաղացել… ինչ-որ անծանոթա…

----------


## Cesare

> Էս Ստիվեն Սիդուելը որտե՞ղա խաղացել… ինչ-որ անծանոթա…


Քո կարծիքով, որ իմանայի մենակ նկարը կդնեյի :  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռեդինգի առաջատարն էր, իրա շնորհքներ որ ետ համեստ թիմը Պրեմիեր Լիգայում  8-րդ տեղը զբաղեցրեց

----------


## John

> Ռեդինգի առաջատարն էր, իրա շնորհքներ որ ետ համեստ թիմը Պրեմիեր Լիգայում  8-րդ տեղը զբաղեցրեց


օօօօօօօօօ՜… փաստորեն լավ ձեռքբերում է… շնորհակալ եմ ինֆորմացիայի համար…

----------


## Մանե

> Էտօ'օ->Միլան


Եթե հաստատ ա,ապա դա վատ ա: :Not I:  :Not I:  :Not I: 



> Ռաուլի հետ միասին մեր օրերի իմ ԱՄԵՆԱ սիրելի հարձակվողը գնում է թշնամու ճամբար , ՎԱՏ Ա


Եթե թշնամու ճամբար ասվածը Բարսան ա,ապա սա ավելի վաաաաաաաաաաատ ա :Sorry:  :Shout:  :Shout:

----------


## Սերխիո

Մանե ջան . ուրեմն էտօ'օն Անրիից լավն ա ?  :Shok: 

Անարդար մարդիկ արդեն քանիերորդ անգամ , հալալ վաստակած <<Ոսկե գնդակ>> չեն տալիս էս տղուն  :Angry2:

----------


## Մանե

> Մանե ջան . ուրեմն էտօ'օն Անրիից լավն ա ? 
> Անարդար մարդիկ արդեն քանիերորդ անգամ , հալալ վաստակած <<Ոսկե գնդակ>> չեն տալիս էս տղուն


Եսիմ?Երբեք չեմ համեմատել :Blush: 
Իսկ վերջի՞ հարցս :Blush: 



> Եթե թշնամու ճամբար ասվածը Բարսան ա,ապա սա ավելի վաաաաաաաաաաատ ա


էդ տենց ա՞ :Sad:  :LOL: /Արմեն Ջիգարխանյանին հիշեցի :LOL: /

----------


## Սերխիո

> Եսիմ?Երբեք չեմ համեմատել
> Իսկ վերջի՞ հարցս
> 
> էդ տենց ա՞/Արմեն Ջիգարխանյանին հիշեցի/


եթե ճամբարի հարցը ,ապա այո ,քանի որ ես այս գերբին հավատարիմ մարդ եմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Աբելյան

> «Արսենալի» հարձակվող Տիերի Անրին 40 միլիոն երվոյով կտեղափոխվի «Բարսելոնա»


BULLSHIT!!!
Անրին չի էթա Բարսելոն: Կսպանեմ եթե գնաց: էդքան ասում էր պետք ա Արսենալում մնամ, ու ինքը իրա խոսքի տերը պտի ըլնի:

Հ.Գ.
Ինչ-որ լսել եմ Կիվուն էթում ա Բարսելոն: Ինչ ասեմ: Եթե էթում ա, հարամ ըլնի Ռոմայում իրա ձեռք բերած փորձը:  :Angry2: 

Բլանկոն էլ Կլուբ Ամերիկայից գնաց Չիկագո  :Sad:  հույս ունենանք 1-2 տարով

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բլանկոն էլ Կլուբ Ամերիկայից գնաց Չիկագո  հույս ունենանք 1-2 տարով


եսի  Մեքսիկայի 10 համար Բլանկոն ա ? կամ գնումա թո գնա ,դրա համար էլ ես դարդ անելու ? :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

Լատինական Ամերիկայում իմ ամենասիրած ֆուտբոլիստներից ա
շատ դարդ չեմ անի (մեկ ա ինքը Անրի չի), բայց ափսոս որ կարիերայի վերջում ԱՄՆ ա էթում: Ինքը "Ամերիկայի" համար նույն բանն էր, ինչ որ Տոտտին Ռոմայի համար: Պատկերացրու Տոտտին մի 2 տարի հետո էթա ասենք Մանչեստր կամ Յուվենտուս:

----------


## Սամվել

Հայկո ջան ինչի ես տենց վատ տրամադրված Բարսայի նկատմամբ :Think: ?
Իմիջայլոց որ Անրի գա մենք Կարանք 2-3 հարձակվողով էլ խաղանք  :Smile: 
Անրի-էտօօ-Մեսի ու տենց շարունակ ընենց որ ՌԵԱԼԻՍՏՆԵՐ ջան  հոգեբանորեն տրամադրվեք գալիքին  :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բոլտոնի պաշտպան Բեն Հաիմը տեղափոխվեց Չելսի,նորից առանց լումա վճարելու,աչկիս Աբրամովիչի փողերը իսկականից պրծել են :LOL:  մենակ ազատ խաղացողների են "առմում"

----------


## John

> Բոլտոնի պաշտպան Բեն Հաիմը տեղափոխվեց Չելսի,նորից առանց լումա վճարելու,աչկիս Աբրամովիչի փողերը իսկականից պրծել են մենակ ազատ խաղացողների են "առմում"


Լավ են անում… ճիշտն էլ անում են… մի երկու տարի կպահեն, 3-4 միլիոնով կծախեն… իսկ եթե լավ խաղան՝ կպահեն… ձրի ֆուտբոլիստ ո՞վ չի ուզի:

----------


## Cesare

:LOL: 


> Բոլտոնի պաշտպան Բեն Հաիմը տեղափոխվեց Չելսի,նորից առանց լումա վճարելու,աչկիս Աբրամովիչի փողերը իսկականից պրծել են մենակ ազատ խաղացողների են "առ*ն*ում"


 Բեն Հաիմը աջ, ձախ, թե կենտրոնական պաշտպան ա ??
Մի բան ել ասեմ Աբրահամովիչի փողերը չի պրծել ու ես չեմ հավատում, որ մի օր կպրծնի  :LOL:  :LOL:  :

----------


## Cesare

Ջոն Քարիուն Լիոնից տեղափոխվեց Ասթոն Վիլլա :  :Tongue:

----------


## John

> Ջոն Քարիուն Լիոնից տեղափոխվեց Ասթոն Վիլլա :


Հիանալի ֆուտբոլիստ է Ջոն Քարյուն… Ասթոն Վիլլան իրա հետ կարող է պայքարել 5-րդ հորիզոնականի համար

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ջոն Քարիուն Լիոնից տեղափոխվեց Ասթոն Վիլլա :


եթե պաշտոնապես նկատի ունես ուրիշ բան ,բայց հունվարից իրանք Բարոշ -Քարյու փոխանակում էին արել վարձավճարով

----------


## REAL_ist

Բեն Հաիմը ինչքան գիտեմ կենտրոնական,բայց աջից էլ կարա խաղա



> Մի բան ել ասեմ Աբրահամովիչի փողերը չի պրծել ու ես չեմ հավատում, որ մի օր կպրծնի


ես ի նկատի ունեի Չելսիի համար :Wink: 



> Ջոն Քարիուն Լիոնից տեղափոխվեց Ասթոն Վիլլա :


ինչի նորա տեղափոխվել :Think:

----------


## Cesare

:LOL: 


> Բեն Հաիմը ինչքան գիտեմ կենտրոնական,բայց աջից էլ կարա խաղա


Չեմ ուզում դաժը անունը տամ են 9 համարի պես ???  



> ես ի նկատի ունեի Չելսիի համար


Ես ել :

----------


## Սամվել

Հիշում եք 2 տարի առաք Քարիուի խփած գոլը ՌԵԱԼԻՆ  :Ok:  Կարգին ֆուտբոլիստա
Կառլոսի Ոտքերի արանքով  :LOL: 
Ռեալի Դահիճներիցա Հարգում եմ  :Ok: 
Այս  Տարիելա խփել … Մանյակա … Վերջնա … Կասիլիասի ու Ռեալի մնացած ֆուտբոլիսների ամենավատ երազնա  :Tongue:  :Goblin:  :Good:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Չեմ ուզում դաժը անունը տամ են 9 համարի պես ???


հա էլի,բայց մի քիչ ավելի քյալոտ :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

> հա էլի,բայց մի քիչ ավելի քյալոտ


Ձեռ ես առնում ???   :LOL: 
Հո դու գիշերվա երազ չես :   :Shok: 
2 հատ 9-ի պես (ավելի քյալոտ) :  :Hands Up: 
Չելսին վապշե գոլ չի ուտի, ի նկատի, ունեմ խաղային իրադրությունում :
Սաղ գոլերը պենալից կուտեք : Չե լուչշե ասածդ լուրջ չնդունեմ :   :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

Ես ես Բեն Հաիմը >>>>>

----------


## John

> Ես ես Բեն Հաիմը >>>>>


Ես ինչ անկապ դեմքա  :LOL:  Ռոնալդինյոն սրանից լավնա… բայց էսի ոնց որ Կանտոնայինա մի քիչ նման…

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ձեռ ես առնում ??? 
> Հո դու գիշերվա երազ չես : 
> 2 հատ 9-ի պես (ավելի քյալոտ) : 
> Չելսին վապշե գոլ չի ուտի, ի նկատի, ունեմ խաղային իրադրությունում :
> Սաղ գոլերը պենալից կուտեք : Չե լուչշե ասածդ լուրջ չնդունեմ :


չե վատ պաշտպան չի,պռոստը Չելսիի մակարդակի չի,Բոլտոնում առաջատարներից էր,իսկ Չելսիում դառնալուա պահեստային Բուլախրուզի նման,որը հոլանդիայի ազգային հավաքականում հիմնական կազմի խաղացող էր,պռոստը ես չեմ հասկանում Չելսին եսքան պաշտպան ինչա անում,չլնի 6 պաշտպանա խաղալու`Տերրի,Կարվալյո հերիք չէր,միհատ էլ Ալեքսին են Էինդհովենից կանչել,ետ տավարին աչքիս զամեն են քցելու

----------


## John

> չե վատ պաշտպան չի,պռոստը Չելսիի մակարդակի չի,Բոլտոնում առաջատարներից էր,իսկ Չելսիում դառնալուա պահեստային Բուլախրուզի նման,որը հոլանդիայի ազգային հավաքականում հիմնական կազմի խաղացող էր,պռոստը ես չեմ հասկանում Չելսին եսքան պաշտպան ինչա անում,չլնի 6 պաշտպանա խաղալու`Տերրի,Կարվալյո հերիք չէր,միհատ էլ Ալեքսին են Էինդհովենից կանչել,ետ տավարին աչքիս զամեն են քցելու


Այ ախպեր նորմալ աջ պաշտպան չունենք… կամ որ Տերին վնասվածքա ստանում՝ Էսիեննա խաղում պաշտպան… պետք էին գոնե 2-3 հոգի, ճիշտ են անում, որ առնում են:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա դե պետքա,բայց Ալեքսին պահեստային պահելը ճիշտ չի,կարգին պաշտպանա, աջից էլ Ֆերեյրան ետքան էլ վատ չի խաղում :Hi:

----------


## Cesare

> հա դե պետքա,բայց Ալեքսին պահեստային պահելը ճիշտ չի,կարգին պաշտպանա, աջից էլ Ֆերեյրան ետքան էլ վատ չի խաղում


Ֆերեյրան *փուռ* ա : Մի հատ ղայդին աջ պաշտպան պետք ա :
3 կենտրոնական նորմալ ա : Հերթով կխաղան ետ իրանց բոլորին հանգստանալու հնարավորություն կտա : Շատ լավ կլինի, որ Ալեքսը գա :

----------


## REAL_ist

> Շատ լավ կլինի, որ Ալեքսը գա :


եկել պրծելա,ենել 1 դոլլարով ինչքան գիտեմ :LOL:  Չելսիին էր պատկանում,վարձավճարով Էինդհովենում էր պռոստը խաղում :Hi: 



> Ֆերեյրան փուռ ա : Մի հատ ղայդին աջ պաշտպան պետքա :


չե վատ պաշտպան չի,Մոուրինյոյի տղենա համել :Tease:

----------


## Cesare

> եկել պրծելա,ենել 1 դոլլարով ինչքան գիտեմ Չելսիին էր պատկանում,վարձավճարով Էինդհովենում էր պռոստը խաղում
> չե վատ պաշտպան չի,Մոուրինյոյի տղենա համել


Չգիտեի, որ Ալեքսը Չելսիիննա : Լավ ա : Շատ լավ ա :
Ճիշտա, որ Մորինյոի տղեն ա : Բայց որ Մորինյոի տղեն ա չի նշանակում, որ փուռ չի :

----------


## John

*Մոդերատորական: Մեջբերումը ջնջված է օտարալեզու մեջբերումների մասին Ակումբի կանոնադրության մեջ գրված կետերը խաղտելու պատճառով:*

«Չելսին» մահա դառնում… մյուս տարի ՉԼ-ում մենք ենք հաղթելու: Ձև չի էսքանից հետո էլի կիսաեզրափակիչում պարտվել…

----------


## Սերխիո

արա դե շատ ԽԵԼՔՈՎ թիմ ա էլի Լիոնը ,Էսիենին ու Դիարրաին մոտ 60 միլիոնով ծախեց ,հիմա էլ Մալուդաին ու Աբիդալին ետքանով կծախի ,իսկ ընդհանուր երևի 10 միլիոն տված լինի :

----------


## Barça

Մալուդան մնաց Լիոնում.

----------


## Cesare

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը ջնջված է օտարալեզու մեջբերումների մասին Ակումբի կանոնադրության մեջ գրված կետերը խաղտելու պատճառով:*

----------


## Cesare

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը ջնջված է օտարալեզու մեջբերումների մասին Ակումբի կանոնադրության մեջ գրված կետերը խաղտելու պատճառով:*

----------


## Աբելյան

> Մալուդան մնաց Լիոնում.


մերսի բարի լուրի համար

----------


## Cesare

Իմ կարծիքով Ֆլերինը այնուամենայնիվ կգա :

----------


## Cesare

Նենց կուզեմ ես բոլոր տրանսֆերները կյանքի կոչվեն :

*Kaka -> Real :*
*Ronaldinho -> Milan :*
*C.Ronaldo -> Barcelona :*


*Հ.Գ. Malouda -> CHELSEA   :*

----------


## Cesare

*Մյունխենի Բավարիայի հերթական խոշոր ձեռքբերումը :*
*Բրեմենի Վերդերից Մյունխեն տեղափոխվեց Միրոսլավ Քլոզեն :*
*Գերմանիայի հարձակվողը Բավարիայի համար արժեցավ 20մլն* 
*եվրո և* *ևս 3մլն եթե մյուս տարի Բավարիան վերադարձնի երկրի*
*չեմպիոնի կոչումը :*

*Բարսելոնի պահեստաինների նստարանը 9մլն եվրոով կզարդարի*
*Կոտ Դի Վուարի կիսապաշտպան Կաիայի Տուրեն : Խնդրում եմ* 
*չխառնել Արսենալի պաշտպան Կոլո Տուրեի հետ : Բարսաի հիմնական* 
*կազմում կարա հայտնվի Քրիստիան Կիվուն :*

----------


## Taurus

Chivu-ն կարա լուրջ մրցակցություն առաջացնի Թյուրամի ու Մարկեսի հետ

----------


## Cesare

> Chivu-ն կարա լուրջ մրցակցություն առաջացնի Թյուրամի ու Մարկեսի հետ


*Մարկեսին վաճառքի են հանել :*

----------


## Egern.net

Երեկ CNN-ը Անրիի տրանսֆերի վերաբերյալ սենց սկսեց. "ո՞վ չի ուզենա մտնել խաղադաշտ` վստահ լինելով, որ 120000 ֆուտբոլասերներ հիմա քեզ են նայում: Այդպիսի մի հաջողակ վերջերս դարձավ Թիերի Անրին...."  :Jpit: 

չնայած Անրին ոնց-որ Արսենալում էր նայվում, բայց դե... տեսնենք.... միգուցե Ռոնալդինյոյի հետ լավ "դվիժենիներ" անեն...

----------


## Սերխիո

*Բարսելոնի պահեստաինների նստարանը 9մլն եվրոով կզարդարի*
*Կոտ Դի Վուարի կիսապաշտպան Կաիայի Տուրեն : Խնդրում եմ* 
*չխառնել Արսենալի պաշտպան Կոլո Տուրեի հետ : Բարսաի հիմնական* 
*կազմում կարա հայտնվի Քրիստիան Կիվուն :*[/QUOTE]

Յայա Տուրե է ,Նա Մոնակոյի ,օլիմպիակոսի նախկին խաղացող է եղել :Cool:

----------


## Cesare

*Մալուդայի հարցը այնուամենայնիվ ուզում ա լուծվի Լիոնը համաձայնվել ա տալ Մալուդյին 12 մլն_ով : Ետ մեր համար պրոբլեմ չի ու ըստ հավաստի տեղեկությունների Մալուդան կգա : Չելսիի թեմայում 2 հատ սայտ եմ գրել, որտեղ կարաք կարդաք Մալուդայի մասին եթե հետաքրքրվում եք :*

----------


## Taurus

Քրիստօֆֆ Մետցելդեռը գնում ա Ռեալ, համենայն դեպս երկու կողմն էլ այդ մասին են խոսում, բայց հավաստի փաստեր դեռ չկան :Cool:

----------


## Աբելյան

Աբիդալն էլ գնաց Բարսելոն:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Քրիստօֆֆ Մետցելդեռը գնում ա Ռեալ, համենայն դեպս երկու կողմն էլ այդ մասին են խոսում, բայց հավաստի փաստեր դեռ չկան


արդեն կայացած բանա,պռեզիդենտնելա հայտարարել,սպորտային տնորեննել,ինքը Մեցելդեռնելա ասել,նոր մարզիչին ներկայացնելուց հետո իրան էլ կներկայացնեն
իսպանական Աս հանդեսի համաձայն Ռոբբենը մոտ 20 միլյոն եվրոյով կտեղափոխվի Ռեալ,սակայն երևի ես տրանսֆեռը կկայանա մենակ եթե Մալուդան Չելսի գնա,ինչը շատ հավանականա

----------


## John

> արդեն կայացած բանա,պռեզիդենտնելա հայտարարել,սպորտային տնորեննել,ինքը Մեցելդեռնելա ասել,նոր մարզիչին ներկայացնելուց հետո իրան էլ կներկայացնեն
> իսպանական Աս հանդեսի համաձայն Ռոբբենը մոտ 20 միլյոն եվրոյով կտեղափոխվի Ռեալ,սակայն երևի ես տրանսֆեռը կկայանա մենակ եթե Մալուդան Չելսի գնա,ինչը շատ հավանականա


Չէի ուզենա, որ Ռոբենը հեռանա… Ռոբեն-Մալուդա իրար հետ մառոզ կանեին ձախ կողմում… չնայած միաժամանակ չէին խաղա ինձ թվումա… Ամեն դեպքում Մալուդան էլ վատը չի…

----------


## REAL_ist

Fernando Torres > Liverpool
Luis Garcia > Atletico Madrid
Diego Forlan > Atletico Madrid
Franchesco Tavano > Livorno

----------


## John

> Fernando Torres > Liverpool
> Luis Garcia > Atletico Madrid
> Diego Forlan > Atletico Madrid
> Franchesco Tavano > Livorno


Տորեսը սխալ որոշումա կայացրել «Լիվերպուլ» տեղափոխվելով… ինքը Մորիենտեսի նմանա խաղալու ու մի երկու տարի հետո էլ կհեռանա «Լիվերպուլից»

----------


## John

Յոնաս Էլմեր «Չելսի» -> «Աարաու» 
Իվ Մակալամբայ «Չելսի»  -> «Հիբերնիան»

----------


## John

«Բարսան» հետաքրքրվումա Լեմպարդով ու պատրաստա Լեմպարդի համար 15 միլիոն եվրո վճարել, կամ փոխանակել Դեկուի հետ: «Չելսիի» ղեկավարներն առայժմ լռում են այդ մասին…

----------


## Cesare

Տորեսը հաստատ գնաց Լիվերպուլ ???
Լեմպառդը կմանա : Ստեղ կարաք ինչ որ բան կարդաք դրա վերաբերյալ :

http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=1703

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Միխաիլով -> Լիվերպուլ, Լեվսկիից :

----------


## John

Լոնդոնի «Արսենալը» գնել է Զագրեբի «Դինամոյի» բրազիլացի հարձակվող Դա Սիլվային 25 միլիոն եվրոյով: Դա Սիլվան իր նախկին թիմի կազմում մասնակցել է 100 խաղի և խփել 71 գոլ:

----------


## John

Անգլիայի պրեմիեր լիգայի տրանսֆերները 2007-2008 մրցաշրջանից առաջ, հուլիսի 2-ի դրությամբ:
*Jonathan Woodgate*  Real Madrid-> Middlesbrough 
*Florent Sinama-Pongolle*  Liverpool -> Recreativo  
*Nuno Morais*  Chelsea -> APOEL Nicosia 
*Mart Poom*  Arsenal -> Watford 
*Scott Parker*  Newcastle United ->West Ham United 
*Mark Viduka*  Middlesbrough-> Newcastle United 
*Tal Ben Haim*  Bolton Wanderers -> Chelsea 
*Thierry Henry*  Arsenal -> Barcelona 
*Jonas Elmer*  Chelsea-> FC Aarau 
*Olivier Kapo*  Juventus -> Birmingham City 
*Andriy Voronin*  Bayer 04 Leverkusen -> Liverpool 
*Steve Sidwell*  Reading -> Chelsea 
*Claudio Pizarro*  Bayern Munich -> Chelsea 
*Yves Makabu-Makalambay*  Chelsea -> Hibernian 
*Darren Bent*  Charlton Athletic ->Tottenham 
*Owen Hargreaves*  Bayern Munich -> Manchester United 
*Eduardo da Silva*  Dinamo Zagreb  ->Arsenal 
*Anderson*  FC Porto -> Manchester United 
*Nani*  Sporting -> Manchester United 
*Tomasz Kuszczak*  West Bromwich Albion -> Manchester United

----------


## Davo'o

> *Eduardo da Silva*  Dinamo Zagreb  ->Arsenal


Ինքը մեր ախպերն ա :Smile:

----------


## John

> Ինքը մեր ախպերն ա


գիտեմ  :Smile:

----------


## John

*Ժերեմի*  Չելսի -----------> Նյուքասլ
*Ալեքս* ՊՍՎ ---------> Չելսի

----------


## Աբելյան

հույս ունենամ, որ Դա Սիլվան Արսենալում կլնի հիմնական կազմի ֆուտբոլիստ
Խորվաթիայի հավաքականը Դա Սիլվայի շնորհիվ իրա հին օրերի խաղն ա կամաց-կամաց ցույց տալի

Alexis
Getafe--->Valencia
DaMarcus Beasley
PSV--->Rangers
Քրիստիան Աբբիատիի վարձավճարի ժամկետը Տորինոյում պրծավ, հիմա Միլանը վարձավճարով իրան արդեն Ատլետիկոյին ա տվել
Gio
Barcelona--->Feyenoord
Roberto Ayala
Valencia--->Villareal
David Lopez
Osasuna--->Athletic
Juan Capdevilla
Deportivo--->Villareal
David Suazo
Cagliari--->Inter
Gabriel Tamash
Spartak--->Auxerre

----------


## Սերխիո

Մավուբա
Բորդո -> Վիլյառեալ
Չիվու
Ռոմա->ՌԵԱԼ  ( 99 %  )

----------


## Cesare

Տորեսի համար Լիվերպուլը վճարեց իր համար ռեկորդային 53մլն եթե չեմ սխալվում ֆունտ :

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ ասիր,53 միլյոն ֆունտը 100 միլյոն դոլլարա մոտավորապես :Shok: . 36 միլյոն եվրո են տվել

----------


## Cesare

> լավ ասիր,53 միլյոն ֆունտը 100 միլյոն դոլլարա մոտավորապես. 36 միլյոն եվրո են տվել


Ես Հ1-ով 53 թիվն եմ լսել : Չեի հիշում ֆունտ թե ինչ, բայց 53 էր :

----------


## Taurus

հա դե 53 մլն. դոլլար :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Էսպոզիտոն գնաց Ռոմա  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Teddy Sheringham
West Ham--->Colchester Utd.
Շերինգեմը մնաց ֆուտբոլում
Michael Pagisse
Marseille--->Rennes
Boudewijn Zenden
Liverpool--->Marseille

----------


## John

Ֆլորան Մալուդան 13,5 միլիոն եվրոյով «Լիոնից» տեղափոխվել է «Չելսի»  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ֆաբիո Գրոսսոն «Ինտերից» տեղափոխվեց «Լիոն»  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Ետ Մալուդան ուրդուց ես իմացել իմ իմանալով (ես առավոտվա տեղեկություն) Լիոնի նախագահը աել ա, որ Մալուդան կտեղափոխվի Չելսի և ես մրցաշրջանից հանդես կգա այնտեղ, բայց հլը չի տեղափոխվել, ու փողի մասին ոչ մի խոսք :

----------


## REAL_ist

իմ իմանալով 20 միլյոն եվրո են տվել,այսինքն ինչքան որ սկզբից Լիոնը ուզում էր

----------


## Cesare

Չելսիում կարա հայտնվի Շիմբոնդան 
մանրամասները >>       http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=1727

----------


## Cesare

Կարլես Տևեսը մոտ է MU տեղափոխվելուն :

----------


## Amaru

Մդա... Շերինգեմը էլ տեղ չգտա՞վ գնալու  :Shok:  Շատ եմ սիրում իրան...

Ինչ անհետաքրքիր տրանսֆերներ են...

----------


## Cesare

Սեվիլիան հետաքրքրված ա ԿՀԱԼԻԴ ԲՕՒԼԱՀՐՕՈՒԶով :
Տարեք վայելեք :

----------


## John

> Սեվիլիան հետաքրքրված ա ԿՀԱԼԻԴ ԲՕՒԼԱՀՐՕՈՒԶով :
> Տարեք վայելեք :


 :LOL:  ինչքան գիտեմ՝ 3,5 միլիոն եվրոյով առնելու են  :Smile:  կասկածում եմ, որ «Չելսինա» 3,5 միլոն տալիս, որ վեկալեն…

----------


## Davo'o

Բուլահրուզը շատ լավ խաղացող է: Միայն «Բարսելոնի» դեմ խաղը հիշեք, թե ինչպես էր վնասազերծում Ռոնալդինյոյին, այդքանը բավական է: Ափսոս, որ հեռանում է Չելսկիից:

----------


## John

> Բուլահրուզը շատ լավ խաղացող է: Միայն «Բարսելոնի» դեմ խաղը հիշեք, թե ինչպես էր վնասազերծում Ռոնալդինյոյին, այդքանը բավական է: Ափսոս, որ հեռանում է Չելսկիից:


Դավ, լո՞ւրջ ես գրել… ախր էդ  ...  քանի՞ հատ անկապ պենալա սարքել մեր գլխին… անիմաստ տիպ էր… շատ ուրախ եմ ,որ գնում է «Չելսիից»…

----------


## Davo'o

Լուրջ եմ ասում: Երանի «Ռեալ» գար:

----------


## John

> Լուրջ եմ ասում: Երանի «Ռեալ» գար:


Դավ, իմ կարծիքով դու ձեռ ես առնում… ախր 9-10 խաղ է պաղացել «Չելսիում» ու տենց խաղ չի եղել, որից հետո ասեի, «Էսօր Բուլահրուզը լավ խաղաց»: Որովհետև չկա ըենց բան… ամեն խաղում դեղին կամ կարմիր էր ստանում… մեկ-մեկ էլ էդ երկուսը իրար հետ + 11 մետրանոց մեր դարպասին… ո՞ւմ է պետք էդ ֆուտբոլիստը… թող «Ռեալ» առնի, կամ էլ ով ուզում է, միայն թե «Չելսիից» գնա…

----------


## REAL_ist

չե մերսի մեզ ետի պետք չի,նամանավանդ նրանից հետո,երբ Ռեալը գնեց Պորտոյի կենտրոնական պաշտպան Պեպեին :Yahoo:       28  միլյոն եվրոյով :Shok:

----------


## Taurus

Սավիոլան կտեղափոխվի Ռեալ Մադրիդ

----------


## Cesare

> Սավիոլան կտեղափոխվի Ռեալ Մադրիդ


Այսինքն ոնց կտեղափոխվի ?
Ավելի կոնկրետ կարող ես գրել :
Մանրամասնություններ կան ?

----------


## REAL_ist

> Այսինքն ոնց կտեղափոխվի ?
> Ավելի կոնկրետ կարող ես գրել :
> Մանրամասնություններ կան ?


Շուստերը ինքնա ասել,հավայի սլուխ չի,հավանականությունը 98 %
բայց դե մենք նապաստակ ինչ ենք անում :Angry2:  ես մի բանը հեչ դուրս չի գալիս :Nono:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Սավիոլան կտեղափոխվի Ռեալ Մադրիդ


իմ կարծիքով շատ իզուր

----------


## Սամվել

Հա դե Սավիոլան որ մնա էլ մեկա օգուտ չկա…համ էլ իրա խաղը եդքան էլ չեմ սիրում…շատա գլուխը կախում…եսիմ է անվստահա…մի խոսքով տող Ռեալ գնա ասումա տազա պահեստաինների նստարան են դրել պալիռովկա արած չի…կեթա կանի  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հա դե Սավիոլան որ մնա էլ մեկա օգուտ չկա…համ էլ իրա խաղը եդքան էլ չեմ սիրում…շատա գլուխը կախում…եսիմ է անվստահա…մի խոսքով տող Ռեալ գնա ասումա տազա պահեստաինների նստարան են դրել պալիռովկա արած չի…կեթա կանի


մենակ կլասիկոյի համար հերիք ա , որ ետ Ճագարիկը  մի 2 հատ դոմփի :

Բուլահրուզ ասելով հիշում եմ Բարսելոնի հետի խաղը , այդ օրը նա աշխարհի լավագույն պաշտպանն էր  :Hands Up:  ,բայց մեզ պետք չի :


Մադրիդրստ ,ասում ես 28 միլիոն  ? 
էս <<Պորտոն>> ես ինչ կպցնել ա կպցնում ` Անդերսոն -25 , Լ.գոնսալես -20  , Պեպե-28 միլիոն  :Shok:

----------


## Cesare

Չելսին £14 մլն է առաջարկել Ալվեշի համար :
Մանրամասները >> http://www.chelsea.org.ua/news.php?c...y=news&id=1748 :

----------


## Davo'o

> Բուլահրուզ ասելով հիշում եմ Բարսելոնի հետի խաղը , այդ օրը նա աշխարհի լավագույն պաշտպանն էր


100 տոկոսով համաձայն եմ: Ջոն հիշիր այդ խաղը:

----------


## Cesare

Իսկ ես հիշում եմ Արսենալի հետ խաղը, որ կարծում
եմ կհամաձայնվեք, որ իրա պատճառով կրվանք :
Եթե հաղթեինք ինչ ասես կարար լիներ ....................
Փաստորեն նա բավականին մեծ մեղք ունի մեր 
փոխչեմպիոնության մեջ :

Ինչ ասեմ : Հալիդ Բուլարուզը վարձավճարով հանդես կգա Սեվիլիայում :
Իսկ Ալվեշը ցանկություն ա հայտնել տեղափոխվել հակառակ ուղությամբ :

----------


## Cesare

Ռայան Բաբելը գնաց Լիվերպուլ :

----------


## Taurus

Սիմաօ Սաբրոզան գնաց Մադրիդի Ատլետիկո

----------


## Cesare

Խոսե Անտոնիյո Ռեյեսը Ատլետիկօում

----------


## Ֆելո

Բոժինովը Ֆիորենտինայից գնացելա Մանչեստեր Սիթի
Ռեյեսն ու Սիմաոն էլ գնացել են Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռոյստոն Դրենտեն տեղափոխվեց Ռեալ
Նիկոլա Ժիգիչը տեղափոխվեց Վալենսիա
Eurosport–ի համաձայն Ռոբբենը տեղափոխվեց Ռեալ

----------


## Ֆելո

A. Cassano Ռեալ Մադրիդից վարձավճարով գնացելա Սամպդորիա
C. Tevez Վեսթ Հեմից վարձավճարով գնացելա Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ

----------


## Cesare

Ալեքսը արդեն մարզումներն ա կատարում Չելսիում …
Ալվեշով լուրջ հետաքրքրված ա Մոուրինյոն
Վերջինս նշել ա, որ ես տարվա ձեռքբերումները ավարտվախ չեն :

----------


## Ֆելո

Վալենսիայի գլխավոր մարզիչ Կումանը որոշումա կայացրել ազատվել Դավիդ Ալբելդայից, Սանտյագո Կանիսարեսից ու Միգել Անխել Անգուլոյից. նկատողություն են ստացել և մինչև տարվա վերջ կվորոշվի նաև Մանուել Ֆեռնանդեշի, Նիկոլա Ժիգիչի ու Վիսենտեյի մնալ-չմնալու հարցը

----------


## Սերխիո

> Վալենսիայի գլխավոր մարզիչ Կումանը որոշումա կայացրել ազատվել Դավիդ Ալբելդայից, Սանտյագո Կանիսարեսից ու Միգել Անխել Անգուլոյից. նկատողություն են ստացել և մինչև տարվա վերջ կվորոշվի նաև Մանուել Ֆեռնանդեշի, Նիկոլա Ժիգիչի ու Վիսենտեյի մնալ-չմնալու հարցը


բացի Վիսենտեից  սաղ ճիշտ ա, մեկել պտի Սիլվաին ծախեն ,իհարկե Ռեալին :Tongue:

----------


## Ֆելո

> բացի Վիսենտեից  սաղ ճիշտ ա, մեկել պտի Սիլվաին ծախեն ,իհարկե Ռեալին


ճիշտա թե սխալա չգիտեմ, բայց թող հանի խեղճերին էս վիճակից :Not I:

----------


## Սերխիո

> ճիշտա թե սխալա չգիտեմ, բայց թող հանի խեղճերին էս վիճակից


 հենց հիմա Վալենսիայի գոլ ա պետք ` 2-0 կրվում են ,բայց ես ՕԲԶ եմ դրել,նենց որ թո իմա ետ վիճակից հելնեն :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

Երևի այս անգամ Ֆիլիպ Լամմին կառնենք:

----------


## NoemI

Զարմանալու է ինչի է Ժոզե Մոուրինիոն պիտի գլխավորի Միլանը, եթե Միլանը հաղթում է բոլոր մրցույթներում՝ բացի ներքին առաջնությունից, որն է ավել կարևոր

----------


## Cesare

> Զարմանալու է ինչի է Ժոզե Մոուրինիոն պիտի գլխավորի Միլանը, եթե Միլանը հաղթում է բոլոր մրցույթներում՝ բացի ներքին առաջնությունից, որն է ավել կարևոր


*Տարբերությունը ենա, որ Միլանի մարզիչը լավը չի
Իսկ Մորոն դժվար Միլանը գլխավորի :*  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> *Տարբերությունը ենա, որ Միլանի մարզիչը լավը չի
> Իսկ Մորոն դժվար Միլանը գլխավորի :*


Ես լսեցի երեկ որ արդեն պայմանավորվել են  :Xeloq:  բայց հոգնած մեռնում էի կարողա սխալ բան եմ լսել։ Ամեն դեպքում Մորինյոին չեմ սիրում։ Չէի ուզի գալ Միալն, չնայած հիմա էլ Միլանի վիճակը վիճակ չի  :Xeloq:

----------


## John

Դրոգբան ու Մորոն Միլան են գնում ոնց ջոգում եմ… Բարի ճանապարհ

----------


## Cesare

> Դրոգբան ու Մորոն Միլան են գնում ոնց ջոգում եմ… Բարի ճանապարհ


*Ոնց ջոգում եմ լավ չես ջոգում :
Քո կարծիքով Ռոմանը պտի ընտրության հնարավորություն թողի :
Ճիշտ ա Դրոգբան փողի համար խաղացող տղա չի, բայց ……
Ետի իրա համար սենց ասա] ապրուստի միջոց ա :*  :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

Դրոգբան ճոխ հաճույք ա միլանի համար, թո իրանց բորելիոններով յոլա գնան:
Ժոզեին էլ շատ եմ սիրում ,գոնե Ինտեր գնար :Sad:

----------


## BOBO

> Ժոզեին էլ շատ եմ սիրում ,գոնե Ինտեր գնար


Չէ լավա, գոհ ենք :Jpit:

----------


## Taurus

Տրանսֆերային պատուհանը բաց է, և կփակվի միայն հունվարի վերջում, բայց մեծ ակտիվություն դեռ չի նկատվում: Միայն մի քանի թարմ նորություններ, Սերխիո Ռամոսը մտածում է միլան տեղափոխվելու մասին, Միլանը ձգտում է գտնել Maldini-ին փոխարինող, Real-ը չի փողնում Ramos-ին: Ռ10-ը չի վաճառվում :Smile: : Չելսին արդեն գնել է Լոկոմոտիվի պաշտպան Բռոնիսլավ Իվանովիչօն, սերբի համար վճարվել է 8.9 մլն ֆունտ ստերլինգ: անգլիացիները դեռ վիզ են դնում ձեռք բերել Nicola Anelka-ին:

----------


## Սերխիո

_Սերխիո Ռամոսը մտածում է միլան տեղափոխվելու մասին_

Սա իրականությանը չի կարող համապատասխանել ,եթե նա երջանիկ է Մադրիդում ,հիմնական կազմի խաղացող է, բոլորը սիրում են իրան, բացի այդ դժվար թե Իսպանիայում խաղացողը մտածի  իտալիայի մասին ,քանի որ շատ տաղանդներ տապալվում են այդ  անիմաստ առաջնությունում.Օրինակ `Մենդիետան...

_Միլանը ձգտում է գտնել Maldini-ին փոխարինող_ 

Ես էլ ուզում եմ Բենթլի Կոնտինենտալ :Smile: 

_անգլիացիները դեռ վիզ են դնում ձեռք բերել Nicola Anelka-ին:_ 
կոնկրետ,որ ակումբը ? Անելկային շատ եմ սիրում...

----------


## REAL_ist

Չելսիի մասին էր խոսքը, բայց Մանչեստրնելա ուզում առնի Անելկային ինչքան գիտեմ,
իսկ Ռամոսի պահով ուղղակի աշխատավարձնա ուզում բարձացնեն, դրանից էլ սլուխերեն տարածվում վռոդի մտածումա Միլանի մասին, բայց հեսա Միլանից մի 2 անգամ ավելի լավ պայմաններով պայմանագիր կկնքեն ու սաղ իրա տեղը կնգնի

----------


## Amourchik

Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ որ Ռամոսը ոչ մի տեղ չի գնա ինքն է այդ մասին հայտնել այդ լուրը դեռ մի ամիս առաջ քննարկում էին ուզում եմ իմանաք որ Ռամոսը Միլանի համար շատ թանկ հաճույք է քանի որ նրա պայմանագրի մեջ նշվում է որ եթե նրան Ռեալը բաց թողնի ստիպված կլինի 150 միլիոն նրան վաճառել ինքներդ դատեք Միլանը կհամաձայնի դրան թե ոչ համել  եթե Ռամոսը գնա Միլան ուրեմն Կական պետք է գա Ռեալ :Sad: Ես չեմ ուզում որ Ռեալը բաց թողնի նման հիանալի ֆուտբոլիստի
*
Մոդերատորական։ Ժողովուրդ մի սմայլիկից մի հատ դրե՛ք։ Այսուհետև 2-ից ավելի միևնույն սմայլիկը իրար հետևից դնողները կզգուշացվեն։ Կարդացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությունը*

----------


## Taurus

> իսկ Ռամոսի պահով ուղղակի աշխատավարձնա ուզում բարձացնեն,


ճիշտ ես, արդեն բարձրացրել են :Smile: 
Ռեալը կարող է գնել Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուին, նրա գինն է մոտ 100 մլն եվրո, տենանք արժի թե չարժի?
էլի նորություններ կան, բայց դեռ ճշտված չեն

----------


## Cesare

*Անելկային առնելու ենք :*  :Red Hat:

----------


## Amourchik

Ինչ եք կարծում արժե որ ՌԵԱԼԸ  վաճառի Սերխիո Ռամոսին անձամբ ես ցհեմ պատկերացնում ՌԵԱԼԻ պաշտպանությունը առանց Ռամոսի իսկ դուք :Think:

----------


## GevSky

Մարկ Կրոսասը վարձավճարով Լիոնում, վատ չի, ես կասեի գերազանց ա, պրոգրեսը մեծ կլինի համենայն դեպս :Wink:

----------


## Ֆելո

սլուխներա ֆռում, որ ԲԿՄԱ-ի հարձակվող Ժո-ին Վալենսիանա առնելու. ինչ եք կարծում Ժո-ն հարմար ֆուտբոլիստա Վալեսնիայի համար՞ :Wink:

----------


## BOBO

Ներկա վիճակում իրանց հմար շատ էլ հարմար կլնի :Smile:

----------


## John

Դրագուստին Իվանովիչ Լոկոմոտիվ-> Չելսի

----------


## GevSky

Մանիշեն տեղափոխվել ա ԻՆՏԵՐ: Մանրամասնութուններ դրա վերաբերյալ չգիտեմ:

----------


## Taurus

> Դրագուստին Իվանովիչ Լոկոմոտիվ-> Չելսի


Իվանովիչի անունը Բռոնիսլավ չի?

----------


## Ֆելո

Մուհամեդ Սիսոկոն Լիվերպուլից գնացելա Յուվենտուս

----------


## Աբելյան

Լիոնել Սկալոնի
Լացիո--->Մալյորկա
Դանի Լանդզաատ
Ուիգան--->Ֆեյենորդ
Ալեն Բումսոնգ
Յուվենտուս--->Լիոն

----------


## Ֆելո

Կերժակովը Սևիլյայից գնաց Մոսկվայի Դինամո

----------


## Սերխիո

ժողովուրդ վաղուց արդեն տրանսֆերներ կան բանավոր պայմանավորված , եթե մեկը ինֆորմացիա ունի ,թող տեղադրի:
օրինակ Ռեալը Բարսելոնից առաջ անցնելով գնել է արգենտինացի պաշտպան Գարային...
էսօր լսել եմ ,որ Անրիին ծախել ա Բրասան  ?

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռեալը Հունտելարին վերաբերյալ առաջարկությունա արել, մեկել Գլեբովեն ինչ որ լուրջ հետաքրքրված
Գարայի վրով էլ, մնալուա Ռասինգում արենդա, եկող տարի չի խաղալու Ռեալում
մեկել Ալմերիայի մարզիչ Ունայ Էմերին ոնցոր թե Վալենսիայա տեղափոխվել

----------


## Taurus

Euro-ից հետո կերեվա էլի

----------


## Taurus

Keita-ն էկավ Barca, Edmilson-ը գնաց

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հա լավ ինչ Կեիտա,ուրիշ նորմալ խաղացող չկար? :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

Սևիլյայի Կեյտանա? Տուռե ունեն Կեյտա ինչեն անում? չնայած լավ խաղցողա

----------


## Taurus

Ture-ն հենակետային ա, Keita-ն հարձակվողական ա, ու երևի կփոխարինի Eto'o-ին մտավախություն ունեմ որ գնալու ա!

----------


## REAL_ist

երկու հատ Կեյտա կա մեկը Սևիլյայում մյուսը Լիոնում, Լիոնինը հարձակվողականա, բայց Սևիլյայինը մաքուր կենտրոնականա, հենակետայինին խփող, երկու մախովեն աշկիս ուզում խաղան

----------


## Սերխիո

Հա , ճիշտ ես Վահան ջա, , Սևիլիյաինը Սեյդուրն ա կարծեմ ,լրիվ Դիարայի ոճով էլ խաղում ա  Մալիում , իսկ Լիոնինը Կոտ'դ ը Իվուրիցի , ձախ եզրային ա, Մալուդայի տեղը առան Լանսից անունն էլ Աբդուլ Կադետ Կեյտա  ա :
__________________________________________________________

Ֆլամինին  գնաց Միլան , իսկ Նասրիով հետաքրքրված ա Արսենալը ... արա դե լավագույն ֆրանսիական ավանդույթները շարունակվում են  :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

Խնդրում եմ որևէ մեկդ ասեք որ Ռեալի նախագահը և մարզական տնօրենը իրենց կյանքի ամենամեծ ու ապուշ սխալը չեն անի Ռամոսին ծախելու գնով գնեն ետ ռոնալդուին:Կներեք որ իրա անունը փոքրատառ եմ գրում ուղղակի ինքը իմ համար Ռամոսի դիմաց փոքրատառով մարդա :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խնդրում եմ որևէ մեկդ ասեք որ Ռեալի նախագահը և մարզական տնօրենը իրենց կյանքի ամենամեծ ու ապուշ սխալը չեն անի Ռամոսին ծախելու գնով գնեն ետ ռոնալդուին:Կներեք որ իրա անունը փոքրատառ եմ գրում ուղղակի ինքը իմ համար Ռամոսի դիմաց փոքրատառով մարդա


Եթե այդպիսի բան անեն, էլի մի 2 տարի մեր պաշտպանությունը ճգնաժամային վիճակում կլինի: Ռոնալդուն փոխարինելի ֆուտբոլիստ ա, իսկ Ռամոսը Ռեալի համար, կարծում եմ, անփոխարինելի ա: Դժվար թե իր նման տաղանդի մոտ ժամանակներում գտնեն

----------


## Taurus

Ժերեր Պիկեն էկավ Բարսա

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ժերեր Պիկեն էկավ Բարսա


Մնաց Ֆաբրեգասին հետ բերեն....

----------


## Ֆելո

Ույֆալուշի           Ֆիորենտինա->Ատլետիկո Մ.
Ամաուրի               Պալերմո->Յուվենտուս
Բոսինգվա             Պորտո->Չելսի

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ture-ն հենակետային ա, Keita-ն հարձակվողական ա, ու երևի կփոխարինի Eto'o-ին մտավախություն ունեմ որ գնալու ա!


Первое интервью Кейта в качестве игрока "Барселоны"

- Что Кейта может дать «Барселоне»?
- Все. Я – хавбек оборонительного плана, и я надеюсь помогать защите в отборе мяча, добавить мощи игре и помогать игрокам атаки так, как я уже делал это в «Севилье».

- Было сказано, что вы – универсальный полузащитник. Какие свои характеристики вы бы назвали определяющими?
- Я, без сомнения, опорный хавбек, и в мои обязанности входит оборона и помощь моим партнерам, чем я и люблю заниматься. Но я достаточно везуч на голы, и с мячом я чувствую себя уверенно, так как я некоторое время играл на позиции атакующего хавбека. Но самая главная моя характеристика – желание побеждать и сражаться за команду. Когда есть желание, возможно все.

http://barcamania.ru/news/2008/05/29/5198.html

Էտոոյին հենակետայինը դժվար փոխարինի :Wink:  աչկիս անցած տարվա Ռեալի երկու հենակետայինի պլաննա, չնայած սրանք հարձակվելուց ավելի լավեն

----------


## VCF

Villa-ին չտանեն, ինչ ուզումա ըլնի:

----------


## GevSky

Վիլլայի պես խաղացողին բարսան չի առնի մի անհանգստացի, Վիլլայի եթե առներ պետքա ջահել վախտ առներ թե չես սենց տարիքներում կարա Անրի առներ որ անկախ ամեն ինչից ինքը Անրի ա :Wink:

----------


## VCF

Չէս կարա ասես, օրինակ ով կմտածեր որ ետ տարիքում Դել Պիերոյին հավաքական կհրավիրեին:

----------


## Taurus

Հա էլ մենակ Վիլիան չէ, Գուիզա եմ ուզnւմ!

----------


## Ֆելո

Ջիովանի Դոս Սանթոսը Բարսելոնից-Տոտենհեմ

Յենս Լեմանը ազատ տրանսֆերով Արսենալից-Շտուտգարտ

Էմրե Բելոզողլու Նյուքասլից-Ֆեներբախչե

Ձամբրոտան Բարսելոնից-Միլան

Սամիր Նասրին Մարսելից-Արսենալ(ոչ պաշտոնական լուր)

Ալբերտո Ջիլարդինոն Միլանից-Ֆիորենտինա

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դոս Սանթոսինը պաշտոնապեսա? :Shok:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Դոս Սանթոսինը պաշտոնապեսա?


այո :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Դոս Սանթոսը ինքը իրա մասին շատ մեծ կարծիք կազմեց, իսկ բոլորս գիտենք որ Բարսան հղփացած ֆուտբոլիստ չի ունեցել դա ակումբի մենտալիտետնա, Ռոնալդինյոյի պես տղեն մի քիչ իրան ձև տվեց տեսանք ինչ արին հետը. Տեսեք Կ. Ռոնալդուին պահվածքը ու Մեսսիի, ու Ջիովանին էսօր էգուց առաջի սեզոննա խաղում, հարցա դնում ակումբի առաջ բա փողս բարձացրա թե չէ կգնամ.... Բոյանի պես տղեն որ իրանց դպրոցիցա ավելի շատ Բարսայում իրավունքներ ունի գլուխը կախ խաղումա, ու Բոյանը կդառնա մեծ ֆոըտբոլիստ իսկ Ջիովանին թող դառնա մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ Տոտենհեմ Սփյուռում :Hands Up: 

P.S. Ես էլ տնօրինության մեջ լինեի ես էլ Ջիովանիից կհրաժարվեի, մենակ ֆոըտբոլ խաղալով չի պետքա նվիրված լինես ակումբին, ինքը նվիրված չեր ուշք ու միտքը փողներ դրա համարել ոչ մի բան մոտը չեր ստացվում. մտածում էր գոլ խփեմ որ պրեմիա տան :Think:

----------


## GevSky

*ՄՈԴԵՐԱՏՈՐԱԿԱՆ:* *ոչ հայերեն լեզվով մեջբերման դեպքում ՊԱՐՏԱԴԻՐ է մեջբերման պարունակությունը  համառոտ կերպով թարգմանել հայերեն լեզվով *

----------


## Ֆելո

Հարի Կեվել(կամ Քյուլ :Smile:  ) Լիվերպուլ->Գալաթասարայ

Ժո ԲԿՄԱ->Մանչեստեր Ս.

Անդրեաս Իսաակսոն Մանչեստեր Ս.->ՊՍՎ

Դանիել Ալվես Սևիլյա->Բարսելոն

Տոմաս Ույֆալուշի Ֆիորենտինա->Ատլետիկո Մ.

Գրեգորրի Կուպե Լիոն->Ատլետիկո Մ.

Դեկո Բարսելոն->Չելսի

Լիլիան Տյուրամ Բարսելոն->ՊՍԺ

Քրիստիան Վիերի Ֆիորենտինա->Ատալանտա

Յոն Առնե Ռիիսե Լիվերպուլ->Ռոմա

----------


## Barça

Տյուրամը ինչքան գիտեմ չի տեղափոխվել ՊՍԺ, սրտի հետ կապված խնդիրներա ունեցել ու բժշկական քննությունը չի անցել:
Տյուրամը նշելա որ լուրջ մտածումա կարիերան ավարտելու մասին, որովհետև էտ նույն պրոբլեմը ունեցել ա իրա բասկետբոլիստ եղբայրը, որը խաղի ժամանակ  սրտի կաթվածից մահացել ա:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Յոն Առնե Ռիիսե Լիվերպուլ->Ռոմա


ես երբա եղել չենք իմացել :Think:  պաշտոնականա?

----------


## Ֆելո

> Տյուրամը ինչքան գիտեմ չի տեղափոխվել ՊՍԺ, սրտի հետ կապված խնդիրներա ունեցել ու բժշկական քննությունը չի անցել:
> Տյուրամը նշելա որ լուրջ մտածումա կարիերան ավարտելու մասին, որովհետև էտ նույն պրոբլեմը ունեցել ա իրա բասկետբոլիստ եղբայրը, որը խաղի ժամանակ  սրտի կաթվածից մահացել ա:


չգիտեմ, գրած էր որպես պաշտոնական լուր արդեն կատարված տրանսֆերի մասին. աղբյուրը goal.com




> ես երբա եղել չենք իմացել պաշտոնականա?


 :Yes: 
18.06.2008 J. Riise Ливерпуль Рома Официально Полное Владение

----------


## Լեո

> Դանիել Ալվես Սևիլյա->Բարսելոն


Հրաշալի նորություն :Clapping:

----------


## Amourchik

> Հրաշալի նորություն


հիմա որ ասեմ կասեք:Ախր Սևիլյայից միշտ մի հատ ֆուտբոլիստ կար որ ուղղակի զզվում էի մեղմ ասած նույնիսկ եթե Բարսելոնի դեմ էր խաղում ուզում էի որ բարսելոնացիներից մեկը դրան դաս տա ու հիմա պատկերացնում եք եկավ Բարսելոն  :LOL: հիմա ավելի շատ չեմ սիրի Բարսելոնը :LOL: Հա գիտեմ գիտեմ որ իմ սիրելով կամ չսիրելով չի բայց ամեն դեպքում այդ թիմում են հայտնվում այն բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները որոնց մեղմ ասած չեմ հավանում իսկ Ռեալ պատահաբար գալիս են նրանք, ովքեր մեղմ ասած լավն են ըստ ինձ :LOL:

----------


## John

Դեկուն որ եկավ Չելսի, էդ լավ չի ոչ թե ինքը վատ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, այլ քանի որ ինքը եկավ, ամենանայն հավանականությամբ Լեմպարդը գնում ա…

----------


## Լեո

> հիմա որ ասեմ կասեք:Ախր Սևիլյայից միշտ մի հատ ֆուտբոլիստ կար որ ուղղակի զզվում էի մեղմ ասած նույնիսկ եթե Բարսելոնի դեմ էր խաղում ուզում էի որ բարսելոնացիներից մեկը դրան դաս տա ու հիմա պատկերացնում եք եկավ Բարսելոն հիմա ավելի շատ չեմ սիրի ԲարսելոնըՀա գիտեմ գիտեմ որ իմ սիրելով կամ չսիրելով չի բայց ամեն դեպքում այդ թիմում են հայտնվում այն բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները որոնց մեղմ ասած չեմ հավանում իսկ Ռեալ պատահաբար գալիս են նրանք, ովքեր մեղմ ասած լավն են ըստ ինձ


Ասում ես պատահաբա՞ր: 
Մի ժողովրդական ասացվածք հիշեցի. *Ագռավն ասաց իր ճուտին. "Մեռնեմ քո սպիտակ տոտերին"* :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

> Դեկուն որ եկավ Չելսի, էդ լավ չի ոչ թե ինքը վատ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, այլ քանի որ ինքը եկավ, ամենանայն հավանականությամբ Լեմպարդը գնում ա…


ուրա գնում? :Sad:  :Shok:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ուրա գնում?


Ինտեր

----------


## Ֆելո

> Ինտեր


լավ էլի... :Bad:

----------


## Interci

Լեմպարդը ոնց որ թե խելքիա եկել :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

ճիշտ ես, որոշելա մնա Չելսիում :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

Աչքիս Հլեբն ել գա Բարսա

----------


## FC Schalke 04

Ջեֆերսոն ՖԱՐՖԱՆ (Պսվ )- - - - - ->Շալկե 04
Օռլանդո ԷՆԳԵԼԱՐ (Տվենտե) - - - - - ->Շալկե 04

----------


## GevSky

Ֆարֆանը լավնա կուզեի իրան Բարսայում տեսնեի էս կարգի հավանում եմ իրա խաղը

----------


## Ֆելո

Պ. Կրաուչ Լիվերպուլ->Պոտսմուտ
Սամիր Նասրի Մարսել->Արսենալ
Մանսինի Ռոմա->Ինտեր
Մեհմետ Աուրելիո Ֆեներբախչե->Բետիս

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սամիր Նասրի Մարսել->Արսենալ


Նասրին էլ գնաց  :Sad: , դա նշանակումա, որ Գլեբը կգնա Բարսելոն :

----------


## Աբելյան

Քյուելը գնացել ա Գալաթասարայ

----------


## salatik

Դանիացի կիսապաշտպան Քրիստիան Պոուլսենը, որ խաղում էր Սևիլիայի կազմում 4 տարվա պայմանագիր է կնքել Յուվենտուսի հետ` 10 մլն. դոլլարով:
Մելբերգի մասին էլ երևի տեղյակ եք, որ ինչ ԵՎՐՈ 2008-ում իրանց հավաքականը պարտվեց, ինքը միանգամից եկավ Թուրին:

----------


## REAL_ist

Էտո՛ոն Ուզբեկստանում :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

Պախտակոր գնա՞ց   :Jpit:

----------


## Ֆելո

Ջիլբերտո Սիլվա Արսենալ->Պանատինաիկոս

Ռոնալդինյո Բարսելոն->Միլան

Ալեքսանդր Գլեբ Արսենալ->Բարսելոն

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռոնալդինյո Բարսելոն->Միլան


Ափոսոս էր :Sad:  ,ինչքան էլ  Բրազիլիայի հավաքականը ու Բարսան չսիրեմ , միևնույն ա, ափսոսում եմ ,որ Ա սերիայում կորելու ա, էլ չասեմ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի գավաթի մասին :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Պախտակոր գնա՞ց


չե Կուրուվչի :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> չե Կուրուվչի


Էդ պաշտոնականա?
Էս էլ մտածում էի հավայի սլուխներ են

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էտոոի մասին
http://barcamania.ru/news/2008/07/17/5349.html

----------


## Սերխիո

ես ֆրինետով եմ ,չի բացում ,լավ լուրջ բան ա , էտօ'օինը ,թե հումոր ?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ափոսոս էր ,ինչքան էլ  Բրազիլիայի հավաքականը ու Բարսան չսիրեմ , միևնույն ա, ափսոսում եմ ,որ Ա սերիայում կորելու ա, էլ չասեմ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի գավաթի մասին


Ափսոս Միլան :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

> ես ֆրինետով եմ ,չի բացում ,լավ լուրջ բան ա , էտօ'օինը ,թե հումոր ?


Հումորը հումոր չի Տաշկենտա գնացել, միքիչ իրան ցուց կտա, էսա Խավին, Պույոլը մեկել Ինեստանել վռոդի պիտի եթան իրանց ցուց տալու, միհատ ցուցադրական խաղ կխաղան երևի, բայց Էտոոյին ինչ որ բեսամփ պայմանագիր են առաջարկել

----------


## PygmaliOn

Առաջարկելը առաջարկեցին, բայց Էտօ'Օ-ի պլաններում չկա խաղալ Կուրուվչիում:  Ամսի 19-ից պիտի սկսի պարապմունքները(տրենիրովկի ճիշտ է չէ՞) Բարսելոնում:

----------


## Davo'o

Ռոնալդինյոն այլեւս «Միլանի» խաղացող է: Շնորհավորում եմ իտալական ակումբի երկրպագուներին:  Երկու հանճարեղ բրազիլացիներին` Ռոնալդինյոյին ու  Կակային, հետաքրքիր կլինի տեսնել նույն թիմում:

----------


## Barça

Էդգար Մանուչարյան( վարձավճարով *(Այաքս-> Նեկ Նեյմիգեն)*

----------


## Davo'o

> Էդգար Մանուչարյան( վարձավճարով *(Այաքս-> Նեկ Նեյմիգեն)*



Գոնե Նայմեխենում կարաղանա խաղալ:  :Angry2:  Ուրիշները Այաքսից Ռեալ կամ Ինտեր են գնում ես հայը հետ ա զարգանում:

----------


## Amourchik

> Գոնե Նայմեխենում կարաղանա խաղալ:  Ուրիշները Այաքսից Ռեալ կամ Ինտեր են գնում ես հայը հետ ա զարգանում:


 :Hands Up: Իրոք որ որևիցե մեկը կարող է ասել թե նա քանի անգամ է խաղացել Այաքսի կազմում :Angry2: Իսկ իր նոր թիմը ինչ կարգի ա միջին թե թույլ :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իրոք որ որևիցե մեկը կարող է ասել թե նա քանի անգամ է խաղացել Այաքսի կազմումԻսկ իր նոր թիմը ինչ կարգի ա միջին թե թույլ


Մյուս տարի Ուեֆայի գավաթինա մասնակցելու

----------


## Barça

թիմը միանգամից Ուեֆայումա խաղալու էս տարի, իսկ մնացած ցուցանիշների մասին կարաս նայես ստեղ

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռոնալդինյոն այլեւս «Միլանի» խաղացող է: Շնորհավորում եմ իտալական ակումբի երկրպագուներին:  Երկու հանճարեղ բրազիլացիներին` Ռոնալդինյոյին ու  Կակային, հետաքրքիր կլինի տեսնել նույն թիմում:



լավ ա չասիր , ֆանտաստիկ Գատուզոն ու անկրկնելի պիռլոն :Angry2: 
որ ասում եմ ` ռոսոների ես, ասում ես, ,չէ , ես մադրիդիստ եմ :
դե գնա ՈւԵՖայում խաղացող թիմիդ բալետ արա :Angry2:

----------


## Davo'o

> լավ ա չասիր , ֆանտաստիկ Գատուզոն ու անկրկնելի պիռլոն
> որ ասում եմ ` ռոսոների ես, ասում ես, ,չէ , ես մադրիդիստ եմ :
> դե գնա ՈւԵՖայում խաղացող թիմիդ բալետ արա


Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ուզում էի գրեի, են էլ մտածեցի շատ կլինի :Tongue: 

այդ ամենին գումարած հրաշամանուկ Ալեշանդրու Պատուն... :Tongue:

----------


## Ֆելո

Լ. Ժիուլի Ռոմա->ՊՍԺ

Պ. Այմառ Սարագոսա->Բենֆիկա

Կ. Մակելելե Չելսի->ՊՍԺ

Խ. Բուլարուզ Չելսի->Շտուտգարտ

----------


## John

Գլեբ Արսենալ-> Բարսելոն

----------


## Սամվել

> Ջիլբերտո Սիլվա Արսենալ->Պանատինաիկոս
> 
> Ռոնալդինյո Բարսելոն->Միլան
> 
> Ալեքսանդր Գլեբ Արսենալ->Բարսելոն





> Գլեբ Արսենալ-> Բարսելոն


Գիտեինք  :Blush:

----------


## John

> Գիտեինք


 :Smile:  լավ, որ նորություն եք ուզում… Գևորգ Կասպարով  -> Ուլիս

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էդգար Մանուչարյան( վարձավճարով *(Այաքս-> Նեկ Նեյմիգեն)*


Փաստորեն էս տրանսֆերը դեռ չի կայացել:

----------


## Barça

էտ օրը wikipedia-ում էր գրած որ տեղափոխվելա, ինձ էլ վաց ե վիկիպեդիան ոչ պաշտոնական բաներ չի գրի եսել ստեղ գրեցի
բայց համենայն դեպս Այաքսի հայտացուցակում ինքը մյուս տարի չկա

----------


## Ֆելո

> էտ օրը wikipedia-ում էր գրած որ տեղափոխվելա, ինձ էլ *վաց ե* վիկիպեդիան ոչ պաշտոնական բաներ չի գրի եսել ստեղ գրեցի
> բայց համենայն դեպս Այաքսի հայտացուցակում ինքը մյուս տարի չկա


ընդհանրապես ինչքան ես գիտեմ վիքիպեդիայում գրում են հասարակ մարդիք ու ոչ ոք չի ստուգում գրածի ճշտությունը :Think: 

Հ.Գ. "թ" տառդ չի աշխատում :Smile:

----------


## Ֆելո

Ռոբբի Քին Տոտենհեմ->Լիվերպուլ
Օլեգեր Բարսելոն->Այաքս

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռոբբի Քին Տոտենհեմ->Լիվերպուլ
> Օլեգեր Բարսելոն->Այաքս


Օլեգեռից պրծանք  :Yahoo:   :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

Սոլդադոն գնաց Խետաֆե, Մունտարին էլ՝ Ինտեր

----------


## Yellow Raven

Աղվան Մկրտչյան  Գոմել-->ՊԱՕԿ
Ալեքս Էնրիկե դա Սիլվա  Միկա-->Վոլգա

----------


## Ֆելո

Դիեգո Միլիտո Սարագոսա->Ջենովա
Սթիվ Ֆիննան Լիվերպուլ->Էսպանյոլ
Անդրեյ Վոռոնին Լիվերպուլ->Հերտա(վարձավճար)
Դիմիտառ Բեռբատով Տոտենհեմ->Մանչեստեր Յու.
Սերխիո Գարսիա Սարագոսա->Բետիս
Ռոբինյո Ռեալ->Մանչեստեր Ս.

----------


## Taurus

Vilia-ն ասել ա, որ գիտի ուր ա տեղափոխվելու, խոսքը մնում ա րա ագենտին, երևի ես 2 օրը մենք էլ կիմանանք

----------


## John

Հենրիկ Մխիթարյան Փյունիկ -> Մետալուրգ Դ. 
Ի դեպ, 1ին ընկերական խաղում Հենոն խաղացել է մեկ խաղակես, խփել է 2 գոլ . . . Հանդիպումն ավարտվել է 7-0 հաշով . . .

----------


## Ուրվական

> Հենրիկ Մխիթարյան Փյունիկ -> Մետալուրգ Դ. 
> Ի դեպ, 1ին ընկերական խաղում Հենոն խաղացել է մեկ խաղակես, խփել է 2 գոլ . . . Հանդիպումն ավարտվել է 7-0 հաշով . . .


Լավ, է, արա, ես ավելին էի սպասում իրա համար :Sad: , եվրոպական թիմ էի սպասում, ինչ Մետալուրգ: Էնտեղից էլ առաջ գնալու տեղ դժվար թե լինի:

----------


## Venus

Իմացել եմ, բայց չգիտեմ ճիշտ է թե չէ? 
Կական Միլանից Ռեալ  :Xeloq:

----------


## REAL_ist

ոչ միայն Կական, նաև Ռոնալդուն :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Պավլյուչենկոն գնաց Ռոմա?

----------


## xaladilnick

ամենավատ ֆուտբոլային նորությունը իմ համար ես ամառ Իբրահիմովիչը իմ կուռքը ինտերից գնում ա Բարսելոնա տեղը Էտտոն ա գալի ու 10միլիոն :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> ամենավատ ֆուտբոլային նորությունը իմ համար ես ամառ Իբրահիմովիչը իմ կուռքը ինտերից գնում ա Բարսելոնա տեղը Էտտոն ա գալի ու 10միլիոն


Էդ մեր համար էլ ա վատ նորություն: Թառլան Էտոոյի տեղը ինչ-որ Իբրահիմովիչ: Գոնե գա մարդ դառնա...

Բայց Լապորտան կողմ չէ Էտոոյի հեռանալուն; Նա ուզում է, որ Էտոոն իր կարիերան ավարտի Բարսայում; Միակ խնդիրն այն է, որ ուզում են Սամուի աշխատավարձն իջեցնել  :Sad:

----------


## xaladilnick

> Մեջբերում:
> 
> 
> 
> 					xaladilnick-ի խոսքերից
> 
> 
> 				ամենավատ ֆուտբոլային նորությունը իմ համար ես ամառ Իբրահիմովիչը իմ կուռքը ինտերից գնում ա Բարսելոնա տեղը Էտտոն ա գալի ու 10միլիոն
> 
> ...


Էտօն շատ վատ խաղացող ա Կռեսպօի կարգի իսկ իբռան հիմիկվա դռւտըամբ Աշխարհւմ 3րդն է

----------


## xaladilnick

> Թառլան


իմիջայլօոց ինչ է նշանակում Թառլան

----------


## Լեո

> իմիջայլօոց ինչ է նշանակում Թառլան


Կոնկրետ չեմ կարող ասել ինչ է նշանակում, բայց մոտավորապես նշանակում է շատ լավ, հոյակապ  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Էտօն շատ վատ խաղացող ա Կռեսպօի կարգի իսկ իբռան հիմիկվա դռւտըամբ Աշխարհւմ 3րդն է


Իբրահիմովիչը դեռ հաց ու պանիր ունի ուտելու, որ Էտոոյին կարողանա հասնել  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Լավ նորություն. Վիյան գալիսա Բարսա, ռեալը հրաժարվելա վոտեվ փողերը պրծելա, ու դրա համար համարյա մի ամբողջ սաստավ ծախումա 9 հոգի... Սնեյդեր, Ռոբբեն, Նիստելռոյ, Դրենտե.. ւ տենց լիքը մարդիկ....
Էտել «գենիալնի պերեսի պլանը» :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գև, ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրը՞:  :Jpit:

----------


## GevSky

Ներսես ջան Վիյայի մասին եսիմ ինչ ֆորումում եմ կարդացել  յուզերից, օֆիցիալ չի, բայց ինչ որ սսիլկա կար որը ուզում էի մտնեի սխալ էր տալիս... էլմունդո դեպորտիվոյի տվյալ էր ոնց որ, իսկ Ռեալի տրանսֆերների մասին սպորտս.ռու նայի

----------


## xaladilnick

իսկ ես վերջերս կարդացել էի որ Վիլյաիի համառ արդեն Ռեալը վճարել է

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ ես վերջերս կարդացել էի որ Վիլյաիի համառ արդեն Ռեալը վճարել է


Դեռ պաշտոնական ինֆորմացիա չկա, այդ ամենը չհաստատված ասեկոսեներ են  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> իսկ ես վերջերս կարդացել էի որ Վիլյաիի համառ արդեն Ռեալը վճարել է


Էն, որ ռեալը Վիյային չի առնում, դա արդեն հաստատ է

----------


## REAL_ist

Ոչ մի հաստատ բան չկա, սաղ բաբոյական խոսակցություններ են: Հաստատը ենա, որ Վալենսիայի նախագահը հայտարարելա, որ Վիլյան չի վաճառվում, բայց թե ինչքանով ետ իրանից կախված կերևա մոտ ապագայում:

Անգլիական թերթերի համաձայն Լիվերպուլի իսպանական դուետը` Ալոնսո Արբելոա, շատ մոտա Ռեալ տեղափոխվելուն :Hands Up:

----------


## GevSky

Էտա ամենինչը խաղեր են ու մեր խելքի բաննել չի.... ամենահաստատը վերջում կերեվա ով ում առավ

----------


## xaladilnick

Ինտերը առավ Դեկուին ու Կառվալյուին

----------


## John

19ամյա Ստարիջը Մ.Սիթիից տեղափոխվեց Չելսի . . . 
Ռաուլ Ալբիոլը չգիտեմ որտեղից տեղափոխվեց Մադրիդի Ռեալ . . . 
Գլեն Ջոհնսոնը ' Պորտ սմութից Լիվերպուլ . . .

----------


## LL14

> ամենավատ ֆուտբոլային նորությունը իմ համար ես ամառ Իբրահիմովիչը իմ կուռքը ինտերից գնում ա Բարսելոնա տեղը Էտտոն ա գալի ու 10միլիոն


Կարող ես ուրախանալ այդ լուրը հերքվել է 
Златан Ибрагимович впервые за всё лето дал оффициальное интервью,в котором рассказал в каком клубе он будет выступать на следующий сезон. 

Сколько слухов ходило о переходе Ибры в различные клубы,но форвард решил их рассеять: 

"Знаете,я каждый день звоню своему агенту,чтобы узнать о том,кто интересуется мною. Мне приятно,что мной интересуются такие клубы как Реал,Барселона и Челси. Иногда читаю в интернете новости и вижу,что я уже перешел в другой клуб,мне это поднимает настроение и заставляет улыбаться. Хочу обрадовать всех поклонников нерадзурри : сегодня для меня есть только один клуб-это Интер! В следующем сезоне мы выиграем с Интером все возможные трофеи. Никто не может предсказывать будущее,но если смотреть на вещи реально-то я-игрок Интера."

----------


## xaladilnick

վայ էս ինչ լավ նորություն ասիր

----------

LL14 (29.06.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Ըստ նախնական տեղեկատվության Ալի Սիսոկոն կտեղափոխվի Լիոն: Լիոնի ղեկավարությունը համաձայնվելա վճարի 15 մլն եվրո 21 ամյա պաշտպանի համար: Հիշեցնեմ, որ ֆուտբոլիստին ուզում էր գնել Միլանը, բայց Պորտուի առաջարկած գինը նրան չբավարարեց:

----------


## GevSky

ինչա նշանակում ուզում էր գնել Միլանը, բայց Պորտուի առաջարկաց գինը չբավարարեց :LOL:

----------

Morpheus_NS (19.07.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> ինչա նշանակում ուզում էր գնել Միլանը, բայց Պորտուի առաջարկաց գինը չբավարարեց


Հա լավ ինչ ես բառերից կախվում, թող լինի պահանջած գին :Angry2:

----------


## h.s.

Ադեբայորը տեղափոխվեց Մանչեսթր Սիթի: Ադեբայորի համար Սիթին վճարելա  25 մլն 
ֆունտ ու կնքելա 5 տարվա պայմանագիր: Ադեբայորը կխաղա 25 համարով՝ շաբաթական ստանալով 150 հազար ֆունտ: Ադեբայորը դարձավ Սիթիի 8-րդ հարձակվողը :Smile:  Իրանից բացի կան նաև վերջերս պայմանագիր ստորագրած Տևեսը ու Սանտա Կռուզը, ինչպես նաև Ռոբինյոն, Բոժինովը, Կայսեդոն, Մվարուվարին ու Բելլամին:

----------


## h.s.

Ադեբայորի հետևից Կոլո Տուրեն էլ գնաց Սիթի :Smile:   Տուրեի հետ կնքվելա 4 տարվա պայմանագիր:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Լիվերպուլի» կիսապաշտպան Սթիվեն Ջերարդը ակումբի սեփականատերերին հայտնել է, որ ուզում է լքել թիմը: Բացի դրանից, ֆուտբոլիստը համաձայնվել է տեղափոխվել «Ռեալ», հաստատում է Marca-ն:



Հիշեցնենք, որ ավելի վաղ «Լիվերպուլի» ավագի տրանսֆերը գնահատվում էր 30 մլն եվրո: Ջերարդին ձեռք բերելու ցանկություն է հայտնել «Ռեալի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն, հայտնում է  sports.ru-ն:   

Աղբյուրը

----------

Ambrosine (08.06.2010), Yellow Raven (08.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կնքելով եռամյա պայմանագիր «Արսենալի» նախկին պաշտպան Ֆիլիպ Սենդերոսի հետ` Լոնդոնի «Ֆուլհեմը» սկսում է իր ամառային տրանսֆերային գործունեությունը:



«Ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ տրանսֆերը կայացել է: Ինձ անչափ հաճելի է միանալ իմ նոր գործընկերներին ակումբի համար այս հաջող ժամանակաշրջանում», - նշել է շվեյցարացին:


Պարզվում է, որ «Ֆուլհեմի» մարզիչ Ռոյ Խոջսոնը դեռ վաղուց էր նկատել Սենդերոսի տաղանդը: «Ես հիացած եմ նրանով դեռ այն ժամանակվանից, երբ նա 2002թ. Եվրոպայի առաջնությանը պատանեկան հավաքականի ավագն էր», - նշել է մասնագետը:
«Ֆիլիպը շատ գրագետ պաշտպան է, ով բավականին ուժեղ է և իր դարպասի մոտ, և հակառակորդի», - շվեյցարացու դրական կողմերն է նշել Խոջսոնը:


Նախորդ մրցաշրջանը ֆուտբոլիստը սկսել էր «Արսենալում», բայց այդպես էլ չստանալով բավարար խաղային ժամանակ`  հունվարին ստիպված էր մայրաքաղաքից տեղափոխվել Լիվերպուլ:


Աղբյուրը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Խետաֆեի» հարձակվող Ռոբերտո Սոլդադոն տեղափոխվում է «Վալենսիա»: «Չղջիկները» եկել են համաձայնության Մադրիդի արվարձանի ներկայացուցիչ թիմի ղեկավարության հետ 25-ամյա ֆուտբոլիստի տրանսֆերի կապակցությամբ, այդ մասին տեղեկացնում է AS պարբերականը:



Ըստ վերոնշյալ պարբերականի, Սոլդադոն արդեն պայմանավորվել է իր նոր ակումբի հետ 4 տարվա պայմանագրի վերաբերյալ: Սպասվում է, որ այսօր Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» նախկին ֆուտբոլիստը կմեկնի Վալենսիա բուժհետազոտություն անցնելու ու պայմանագիր կնքելու համար: Հնարավոր է` այսօր արդեն «Վալենսիան» պաշտոնապես ներկայացնի հարձակվողին:


Իսպանական Պրիմերայի նախորդ առաջնությունում Սոլդադոն անցկացրել է 26 հանդիպում ու դարձել է 16 գոլի հեղինակ: 

Աղբյուրը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մադրդի Ռեալի նոր ձեռքբերումը: 

Գյոզալական ֆուտբոլիստին չփչացնեն:  :Cool:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ռեալը հայտարարեց Կալյեխոնին ձեռք բերելու մասին*


Մադրիդի "Ռեալը" պաշտոնապես հայտարարել է կատալոնական "Էսպանյոլի" կիսապաշտպան Խոսե Մարիա Կալյեխոնին ձեռք բերելու մասին:

24-ամյա ֆուտբոլիստի հետ "Արքայական ակումբը" կնքել է 5-ամյա պայմանագիր:

Կալյեխոնը հանդիսանում է հենց "Արքայական ակումբի" սան եւ կատալոնական ակումբ է տեղափոխվել այն ժամանակ, երբ հանդես էր գալիս "Ռեալի" երկրորդ թիմի` "Կաստիլիայի" կազմում: "Էսպանյոլն" այն ժամանակ Կալյեխոնին ձեռք էր բերել 1 մլն. եվրոյով:

Իսպանական մամուլի ունեցած տեղեկությունների համաձայն, Խոսե Մարիա Կալյեխոնը "Ռեալի" կազմում տարեկան կվաստակի 2 մլն. եվրո:

Իսպանիայի ավարտված մրցաշրջանում Կալյեխոնն "Էսպանյոլի" կազմում անց է կացրել 37 խաղ եւ դարձել 6 գոլի հեղինակ:

*ArmSport.am*

----------


## Altair

«Վիլյառեալի» հարձակվող Ջուզեպպե Ռոսսիի գործակալ Ֆեդերիկո Պաստորելլոն մեկնաբանել է այն փաստը, որ վերջինիս խաղացողը կարող է տեղափոխվել «Բարսելոնա» ամառային տրանսֆերային պատուհանի ժամանակ: «Մենք իրոք բանակցում ենք «Բարսայի հետ», և Ջուզեպպեն ցանկանում է խաղալ Կատալոնիայում: Նրա գինը կազմում է մոտ 25-30 մլն եվրո: Հիմա մենք սպասում ենք «Բարսելոնայի» պատասխանին, մեջբերում է AS-ը Ռոսիի գործակալի խոսքերը:
*ArmBarca.com*

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնան համաձայնության է եկել այս 3 ֆուտբոլիստների հետ հիմա նա պետք է համաձայնության գան խաղացողների ներկայիս թիմերի հետ: Նա պետք է թիմերի հետ համաձայնվի տեղափոխման գումարի և այլ հարցերի շուրջ: Մրցաշրջանի վերջանալուց մեկ շաբաթ հետո այդ 3 խաղացողները համաձայնվել են տեղափոխվել Բարսելոնա: Նրանք շատ մեծ գին ունեն տրանսֆերային շուկայում: Չնայած, որ Բարսելոնան հասել է մեծ բարձունքի, նրանք գիտակցում են, որ իրենց անունը պահպանելու համար նրանք պետք է կարողանան ձեռք բերել այս 3 ֆուտբոլիստներին: Հաշվի առնելով, որ ֆուտբոլիստները շատ երիտասարդ են և 3-ի տարիքն էլ չի անցնում 24 տարեկանը` Բարսելոնան առաջարկել է 5-ամյա պայմանագիր: Ստանալով դրական պատասխան ֆուտբոլիստներից Բարսելոնան պետք է յուրաքանչյուր ակումբի հետ պայմանավորվի առանձին: ԵՎ Ուդինեզեն և Վիլյառեալը և Արսենալը տեղյակ են այդ առաջարկներից:
*Fcbarca.net.ru*

----------

Ապե Ջան (05.06.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարսելոնան համաձայնության է եկել այս 3 ֆուտբոլիստների հետ...
> *Fcbarca.net.ru*


Իսկ ո՞ր 3 ֆուտբոլիստների մասին է խոսքը  :Think: :
Մեկ էլ, Մեսսի ջան, աղբյուրը էնպես նշի, այնպիսի հղում տուր, որ միանգամից հայտնվենք այն էջում, որտեղ որ այդ նորությունն է. էդպես ավելի հարմար է  :Wink: :

----------

Ապե Ջան (05.06.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Բարսելոնան համաձայնության է եկել այս 3 ֆուտբոլիստների հետ հիմա նա պետք է համաձայնության գան խաղացողների ներկայիս թիմերի հետ: Նա պետք է թիմերի հետ համաձայնվի տեղափոխման գումարի և այլ հարցերի շուրջ: Մրցաշրջանի վերջանալուց մեկ շաբաթ հետո այդ 3 խաղացողները համաձայնվել են տեղափոխվել Բարսելոնա: Նրանք շատ մեծ գին ունեն տրանսֆերային շուկայում: Չնայած, որ Բարսելոնան հասել է մեծ բարձունքի, նրանք գիտակցում են, որ իրենց անունը պահպանելու համար նրանք պետք է կարողանան ձեռք բերել այս 3 ֆուտբոլիստներին: Հաշվի առնելով, որ ֆուտբոլիստները շատ երիտասարդ են և 3-ի տարիքն էլ չի անցնում 24 տարեկանը` Բարսելոնան առաջարկել է 5-ամյա պայմանագիր: Ստանալով դրական պատասխան ֆուտբոլիստներից Բարսելոնան պետք է յուրաքանչյուր ակումբի հետ պայմանավորվի առանձին: ԵՎ Ուդինեզեն և Վիլյառեալը և Արսենալը տեղյակ են այդ առաջարկներից:
> *Fcbarca.net.ru*


54 միլիոն ֆունտ ստեռլինգ է գնահատվում Ֆաբրեգասը, տեսնենք Բարսան տենց հիմարություն կանի՞  :LOL:

----------


## Էյնշտեյնիկ

Ֆաբրեգասը  թող գա, շատ լավ կլինի,
Մեկ ա էսպես թե էնպես գալու ա, ինչքան շուտ գա իրա օգուտն ա :Wink:  :Ok:

----------


## Altair

> 54 միլիոն ֆունտ ստեռլինգ է գնահատվում Ֆաբրեգասը, տեսնենք Բարսան տենց հիմարություն կանի՞


2 հարց:
Դրա հիմարությունը որն է: Հիմա լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա ուզում են գնել:
Երկրորդն ել: Արսենալը հիմա՞ր է, որ պահել է:

----------


## Altair

> Բարսելոնան համաձայնության է եկել այս 3 ֆուտբոլիստների հետ հիմա նա պետք է համաձայնության գան խաղացողների ներկայիս թիմերի հետ: Նա պետք է թիմերի հետ համաձայնվի տեղափոխման գումարի և այլ հարցերի շուրջ: Մրցաշրջանի վերջանալուց մեկ շաբաթ հետո այդ 3 խաղացողները համաձայնվել են տեղափոխվել Բարսելոնա: Նրանք շատ մեծ գին ունեն տրանսֆերային շուկայում: Չնայած, որ Բարսելոնան հասել է մեծ բարձունքի, նրանք գիտակցում են, որ իրենց անունը պահպանելու համար նրանք պետք է կարողանան ձեռք բերել այս 3 ֆուտբոլիստներին: Հաշվի առնելով, որ ֆուտբոլիստները շատ երիտասարդ են և 3-ի տարիքն էլ չի անցնում 24 տարեկանը` Բարսելոնան առաջարկել է 5-ամյա պայմանագիր: Ստանալով դրական պատասխան ֆուտբոլիստներից Բարսելոնան պետք է յուրաքանչյուր ակումբի հետ պայմանավորվի առանձին: ԵՎ Ուդինեզեն և Վիլյառեալը և Արսենալը տեղյակ են այդ առաջարկներից:
> *Fcbarca.net.ru*


Սեսկը, Ալեկսիսը և Ռոսին համաձայնվել են:
ՖԱԲարսա
Եթե մտնեք Fcbarca.net.ru միանգամից կտեսնեիք այս նկարը  :Hi:

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնան, ինչպես յուրաքանչյուր լուրջ ակումբ, չի մոռանում մտահոգվել իր ապագայի մասին:
Բարսան պատրաստվում է ձեռք բերել դարպասապահ Էստեբանին:
«Իմ գործակալը ինձ ասաց, որ 2 շաբաթվա ընթացքում ես կսկսեմ խաղալ «Բարսելոնա»-ում».-Հայտարարում է երջանիկ Էստեբանը:
«Մի քանի ամիս առաջ իմ մտքով նույնիսկ չեր կարող անցնել, որ աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբը ինձ վրա ուշադրություն կդարձնի, իսկ հիմա այսպես…»
«Վիկտոր Վալդեսը ինձ համար լավ օրինակ է»-ասել է Արգենտինացին:
FCBarca.net.ru
Ես եմ թարգմանել  :Blush:

----------


## Էյնշտեյնիկ

Հուսանք Էստեբանի համար հեշտ կլինի Բարսայում ու իրա հետ էլ մենք նոր նվաճումներ կանենք` ցնցելով Եվրոպան, ամբողջ աշխարհը, Տիեզերքը... :Wink:  :Victory:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես եմ թարգմանել


Ապրես  :Wink: :




> «Վիկտոր Վալդեսը ինձ համար լավ օրինակ է»-ասել է Արգենտինացին:


Հուսանք` այդպես էլ կլինի  :Jpit: :

----------

Altair (08.06.2011), Moonwalker (06.06.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Հուսանք` այդպես էլ կլինի :


Իսկ դու մի չարախնդա  :Acute:  
Վալդեսը շատ էլ լավ դարպասապահ ա  :Beee:

----------

Altair (08.06.2011), Ապե Ջան (05.06.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> 2 հարց:
> Դրա հիմարությունը որն է: Հիմա լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա ուզում են գնել:
> Երկրորդն ել: Արսենալը հիմա՞ր է, որ պահել է:


Երկու հարցիդ էլ սիրով պատասխանեմ:
Արսենալը նախ այդքան փող չի տվել Սեսկի համար, կարելի է ասել կոպեկներով ա առել, իսկ Արսենալը ասածը թիվը գրեթե երկու անգամ ավելի շատ է քան օրինակ Վիլիայի տռանսֆերը: Ես էլ եմ համաձայն այդ գործարքի հետ, այդ գումարով Արսենալը կկարողանա մի քանի լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ձեռք բերել  :Wink:

----------


## Altair

> Երկու հարցիդ էլ սիրով պատասխանեմ:
> Արսենալը նախ այդքան փող չի տվել Սեսկի համար, կարելի է ասել կոպեկներով ա առել, իսկ Արսենալը ասածը թիվը գրեթե երկու անգամ ավելի շատ է քան օրինակ Վիլիայի տռանսֆերը: Ես էլ եմ համաձայն այդ գործարքի հետ, այդ գումարով Արսենալը կկարողանա մի քանի լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ձեռք բերել


Ես ասում եմ խիա պահել, ոչ թե գնել, կարողա՞ ես էի Ֆաբրեգասի աշխատավարձը տալիս  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ասում եմ խիա պահել, ոչ թե գնել, կարողա՞ ես էի Ֆաբրեգասի աշխատավարձը տալիս


Սիմպատիայի հարց ա  :Shok:  Հարցիդ միանշանակ կարող եմ պատասխանել քանի որ գիտեմ թե Ֆաբրեգասը ինչ որակներով է օժտված, իսկ քո դեպքում խիստ կասկածում եմ  :Smile:  Մեսսի ինչ գիտես Ֆաբրեգասի մասին, քանի անգամ ես Ֆաբրեգասի ներկայությամբ խաղ տեսել, այ ախպեր ընենց ես ոգևորվել, ոնց որ թե ծանոթ ես Ֆաբրեգասի խաղաոճին ու գիտես ինչ մակարդակի ֆուտբոլիստ պետք է ձեռք բերեք:
Անձամբ ես չեմ ցանկանում, որ Ֆաբրեգասը մնա Արսենալում: Արսենալին պետք չեն  այդպիսի մտածելակերպով ֆուտբոլիստներ ու ինչքան թանկ իրան ծախեն էնքան լավ: Ի դեպ դեռ չկա մեկը ով հեռացել է Արսենալից և չի փոշմանել, հույս ունեմ Ֆաբրեգասի մոտ ամեն ինչ կստացվի:

----------


## Altair

> Սիմպատիայի հարց ա  Հարցիդ միանշանակ կարող եմ պատասխանել քանի որ գիտեմ թե Ֆաբրեգասը ինչ որակներով է օժտված, իսկ քո դեպքում խիստ կասկածում եմ  Մեսսի ինչ գիտես Ֆաբրեգասի մասին, քանի անգամ ես Ֆաբրեգասի ներկայությամբ խաղ տեսել, այ ախպեր ընենց ես ոգևորվել, ոնց որ թե ծանոթ ես Ֆաբրեգասի խաղաոճին ու գիտես ինչ մակարդակի ֆուտբոլիստ պետք է ձեռք բերեք:
> Անձամբ ես չեմ ցանկանում, որ Ֆաբրեգասը մնա Արսենալում: Արսենալին պետք չեն  այդպիսի մտածելակերպով ֆուտբոլիստներ ու ինչքան թանկ իրան ծախեն էնքան լավ: Ի դեպ դեռ չկա մեկը ով հեռացել է Արսենալից և չի փոշմանել, հույս ունեմ Ֆաբրեգասի մոտ ամեն ինչ կստացվի:


Ես Ֆաբրեգասի խաղավոճի մասին չեմ ասում, գիտեմ որ Ֆաբրեգասին լավ չեմ ճանաչում, բայց դուրս գալիս ա: Ազգային հավաքականի միքանի հանդիպում եմ դիտել:

----------


## Altair

*Չիլիում արդեն սկսվել է Սանչեզի մարզաշապիկի վաճառքը:
*
Չնայած նրան, որ մինչ այժմ պաշտոնապես չի հաստատվել ֆուտբոլիստի տեղափոխությունը, ամեն ինչ փաստում են այն, որ Սանչեսը Բարսելոնայի առաջին գնումն կլինի ամառային տրանսֆերների մեջ: 
Արդեն երեքշաբթի օրը կարող է բազմաթիվ Չիլիացիների երազանքը իրականանա: 
Ֆուտբոլիստի հայրենիքում սկսել է Բարսելոնայի մարզաշապիկի վաճառքը, Ուդինեզեի հարձակվողի անվանունով:Խոշոր չիլիացի գործարարներ, կցանկանային Բարսելոնայում տեսնել իրենց ազգային հավաքականի աստղին: Ըստ նրանց `դա կարող է բերել նրանց մի զգալի շահույթ. 
Բայց, պետք է սպասել պաշտոնական հաստատմանը, որպեսզի չիլիացիների երազանքը կյանքի գա:
Աղբյուրը

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ֆաբրեգասը կժամանի Բարսելոնա*


Լոնդոնի Արսենալի կիսապաշտպան Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասը պայմանագիր կնքելու նախնական համաձայնություն է ձեռք բերել Բարսելոնայի հետ: Հունիսի 11-ին Բարսելոնա կժամանի ֆուտբոլիստի գործակալը, իսկ հունիսի 13-ին` Ֆաբրեգասը: Արսենալը ֆուտբոլիստի համար պահանջում է 45 միլիոն եվրո, սակայն Բարսելոնան պատրաստ է վճարել 30 միլիոն, նաեւ Արսենալին փոխանցել Բոյան Կրկիչի եւ Տիագո Ալկանտարի իրավունքները, հաղորդում է Gazeta.ru-ն:

*News.am*

----------

Inna (12.06.2011), Yellow Raven (13.06.2011), Լեո (12.06.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արդեն զզվցրին: Յանի առնում են Ֆաբրեգասին ի՞նչ անեն, հասկացանք լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, Բարսելոնայում ա սկսել ֆուտբոլ խաղալ, է հետո՞: Ում ենք նստացնելու պահեստային, առանց դրա էլ կենտրոնում նենց խիտ ա որ չգիտես ում խաղացնես: Ու ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ Տիագոյի գնով Ֆաբրեգաս բերելուն: Անիմաստ բաներ են անում: Կարգին պաշտպան բերեք, արդեն երեք տարվա մեջ երկրորդ սեզոնն ա, սեզոնի վերջը անցկացնում են պաշտպան խաղացող կիշապաշտպանով: Լավա գոնե Մասկերանոն կար ու հրաշալի կատարեց իրա գործը, թե չէ ՉԼի գավաթ էս տարի չէինք տեսնի:

----------

Altair (12.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Արդեն զզվցրին: Յանի առնում են Ֆաբրեգասին ի՞նչ անեն, հասկացանք լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, Բարսելոնայում ա սկսել ֆուտբոլ խաղալ, է հետո՞: Ում ենք նստացնելու պահեստային, առանց դրա էլ կենտրոնում նենց խիտ ա որ չգիտես ում խաղացնես: Ու ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ Տիագոյի գնով Ֆաբրեգաս բերելուն: Անիմաստ բաներ են անում: Կարգին պաշտպան բերեք, արդեն երեք տարվա մեջ երկրորդ սեզոնն ա, սեզոնի վերջը անցկացնում են պաշտպան խաղացող կիշապաշտպանով: Լավա գոնե Մասկերանոն կար ու հրաշալի կատարեց իրա գործը, թե չէ ՉԼի գավաթ էս տարի չէինք տեսնի:


Կողմ եմ: Ֆաբրեգասի համար Արսելնալը 40 մլն-ից ավել ա պահանջում,պետք ա Խավիի կամ Ինիեստաի տեղը մցնեն, երկուսն ել Ֆաբրեգասից լավն են, դրա տեղը թող պաշտպան գնեն: Պույոլի վնասվածքը դաս չեղա՞վ իրանց:

----------

zanazan (13.06.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իմ կարծիքով իդեալական կլինի մի հատ պաշտպան+Ֆաբրեգաս+Ռոսսի(եթե չստացվի նոր Ալեքսիս Սանչես) եռյակ գնումը :Smile: 
Կազմի հետ էլ կմանևրի Գվարդիոլան, շատ տարբերակներ կան... Ինիեստան կարա որոշ խաղերում եզրում էլ խաղա :Smile:

----------

Altair (13.06.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

Մադրիդի Ռեալը կփորձի ուժեղացնել կիսապաշտպանական գիծը, ձեռք բերելով Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասին: Մինչև երեկ Ֆաբրեգասը հայտարարում էր, որ կլքի արսենալը միայն Բարսա վերադառնալու համար: բայց քանի որ Բարսան հրաժարվեց վճարել 40 միլլիոն եվրո Սեսկի տրանսֆերի համար, ու եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ամենակարող ֆլորենտինո Պերեսի համար ամեն բան հնարավոր է՝ չի բացառվում որ Ֆաբրեգասը մյուս մրցաշրջանը կսկսի Ռեալում: Երեկ կայացած մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ Սեսկն ասաց, որ  11 տարեկանից երազել ՝ վերադառնալ Կատալոնիա սակայն հանգամանքները նրան ստիպել են այլ որոշում կայացնել:

----------


## Altair

> Մադրիդի Ռեալը կփորձի ուժեղացնել կիսապաշտպանական գիծը, ձեռք բերելով Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասին: Մինչև երեկ Ֆաբրեգասը հայտարարում էր, որ կլքի արսենալը միայն Բարսա վերադառնալու համար: բայց քանի որ Բարսան հրաժարվեց վճարել 40 միլլիոն եվրո Սեսկի տրանսֆերի համար, ու եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ամենակարող ֆլորենտինո Պերեսի համար ամեն բան հնարավոր է՝ չի բացառվում որ Ֆաբրեգասը մյուս մրցաշրջանը կսկսի Ռեալում: Երեկ կայացած մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ Սեսկն ասաց, որ  11 տարեկանից երազել ՝ վերադառնալ Կատալոնիա սակայն հանգամանքները նրան ստիպել են այլ որոշում կայացնել:


Պաաաաահ: 
Մեջբերում եմ,.« Արսենալն իր ավագի համար պահանջում է 48 մլն. ֆունտ ստերլինգ»
TotalBarca.do.am

----------


## Maxpayne

> Պաաաաահ: 
> Մեջբերում եմ,.« Արսենալն իր ավագի համար պահանջում է 48 մլն. ֆունտ ստերլինգ»
> TotalBarca.do.am


...ամենակարող Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսի համար...

Քո նշած աղբյուրում ոչինչ չի ասվում Սեսկի <<Ռեալ>> հնարավոր տեղափոխության մասին:

----------


## Altair

> ...ամենակարող Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսի համար...
> 
> Քո նշած աղբյուրում ոչինչ չի ասվում Սեսկի <<Ռեալ>> հնարավոր տեղափոխության մասին:


Եթե չես նկատել, ես ասում եմ դու 8 մլն. եվրո քիչ ես գրել:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Եթե չես նկատել, ես ասում եմ դու 8 մլն. եվրո քիչ ես գրել:


հա, դրան համաձայն եմ, բայց իմ կարծիքով Ռեալը պետք ա աշխատի Նեյմարի ու Կուն Ագուերոյի տրանսֆերի վրա.

----------


## Altair

> հա, դրան համաձայն եմ, բայց իմ կարծիքով Ռեալը պետք ա աշխատի Նեյմարի ու Կուն Ագուերոյի տրանսֆերի վրա.


Դե ես այստեղ կասեմ, Բարսին հալալ ա, որ պարտքի տակ են ու այսքան մեծ գումար չունեն ինչքան Ռեալը, բայց չեմպիոններ են:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Դե ես այստեղ կասեմ, Բարսին հալալ ա, որ պարտքի տակ են ու այսքան մեծ գումար չունեն ինչքան Ռեալը, բայց չեմպիոններ են:


Ետ քեզ իրանց հաշվապահնա ասե՞լ :LOL:  Մի ծիծաղացրեք: Ֆուտբոլիստ գնելու համար հաստատ ունեն, Զլատանի աստղաբաշխական տրանսֆերը հիշեք: Էլ չեմ ասում հետ վաճառքը նույն Զլատանի :LOL:

----------

Freeman (19.06.2011), Ungrateful (19.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Ետ քեզ իրանց հաշվապահնա ասե՞լ Մի ծիծաղացրեք: Ֆուտբոլիստ գնելու համար հաստատ ունեն, Զլատանի աստղաբաշխական տրանսֆերը հիշեք: Էլ չեմ ասում հետ վաճառքը նույն Զլատանի


Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ քո ծիծաղի պատճառը, բայց տարբերակներ չկան: Անտեղեկացվածությունտ ա:

----------


## Altair

Վերջերս Իտալիայում հայտնեցին, որ բրազիլացի ծագող աստղ Նեյմարը տեղափոխվել է արքայական ակումբ, սակայն որոշ ժամանակ անց հայտնի դարձավ դրա սուտ լինելու մասին:

«Բարսելոնան» խնդրել է Նեյմարին,որ նա սպասի,և պայմանագիր չկնքի որևէ ակումբի հետ,քանի որ «Բարսելոնան» մյուս մրցաշրջանում նրան պայմանագիր կառաջարկի:

Հիշեցնենք,որ Նեյմարը վերջերս հայտարարել է,որ չի ցանկանում Ռոբինիոյի պես Մադրիդյան ակումբ տեղափոխվել,և չցուցադրել այն ամենը ինչ կարող է,նրա կարծիքով կարիերայի շարունակությունը «Բարսելոնայում» իդեալական տարբերակ է:
Աղբյուրը
Հ.Գ. Ռեալը ինչպես միշտ կնոչ պես ստում է  :LOL:

----------

Ապե Ջան (19.06.2011)

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնայի ղեկավարությունը, որի կազմում ընդգրկված են փոխնախագահ Խոսեպ Լուիս Բարտոմեոն, մարզական տնօրեն Անտոնիո Սուբիսարետան և ակումբի նախագահ Սանդրո Ռոսելը, հաջորդ շաբաթ կմեկնի Լոնդոն:

Անգլիայի մայրաքաղաքում նրանք կհանդիպեն Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասի գործակալի և Արսենալի գլխավոր մարզիչ Արսեն Վենգերի հետ: Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է El Mundo Deportivo-ն: Սպասվում է, որ Լոնդոնում կողմերը կգան վերջնական համաձայնության:
*http://totalbarca.do.am*

----------


## Altair

Վիլյառեալի հարձակվող Ջուզեպե Ռոսիի գործակալը հաստատել է այն տեղեկությունը, որ Բարսելոնան առաջարկ է արել ակումբին իր խնամակալին ձեռք բերելու համար, հաղորդում է football.ua-ն:

Սակայն, նրա խոսքերով, կատալոնացիները բավարար գումար չեն առաջարկել և Վիլյառեալը բացասական պատասխան է տվել:

Բարսելոնայից առաջարկ իսկապես եղել է, բայց առաջարկվող գումարը ձեռնտու չէր Վիլյառեալին,- նշել է ֆուտբոլիստի գործակալը La Graderia-ի հետ զրույցում:

"Որևէ այլ ակումբի հետ բանակցություններ չեն տարվել: Հիմա կողմերը փորձում են համաձայնության գալ, իսկ մեզ մնում է միայն սպասել":

Հիշեցնենք, որ "Վիլյառեալն" իր խաղացողի արժեքը գնահատել է 30 մլն եվրո:
*http://totalbarca.do.am*

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ես ուզում եմ հասկանալ քո ծիծաղի պատճառը, բայց տարբերակներ չկան: Անտեղեկացվածությունտ ա:


փաստորեն հաշվապահն էր ասել  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

> փաստորեն հաշվապահն էր ասել


Տենաց ա դուրս գալիս  :LOL: 
Բայց իմ գրածը, ուրիշ բան էր նշանակում :

----------


## Maxpayne

> Տենաց ա դուրս գալիս 
> Բայց իմ գրածը, ուրիշ բան էր նշանակում :


Ախպերս Ռեալիստը ուզում ա ասի, որ եթե Բարսան էտ կարգի խնայող ա ու <<աղքատ>>, ինչի էտքան մեծ գումար ծախսեցին Զլատանի տրանսֆերի համար: դու լինելով իրանց մոլի երկրպագուն պիտի տեղյակ լինես դրանից: Ասում էս անտեղեկացվածություն? իսկ դու չգիտես, որ 2011-ին ամենահարուստ ակումբ ճանաչվեց Ռեալը իսկ Բարսան 2-րդն էր: դա 1: 2-րդ դու գիտես, որ ակումբի հարստությունը հաշվում են ոչ թե ունեցած ֆունտերով կամ եվրոներով, այլ նրա ունեցած պարտքերի քանակով, իսկ ասում ես <<պարտքերի տակ>>: չէ Մեսսի ջան, արի իրականությանը նայենք <<Ռեալ>> ու կողմ լինենք ճիշտ կարծիքներին: միշտ չի, որ Բարսան ճիշտ քաղաքականությամբ ա <<խաղում>>:

----------


## Altair

> Ախպերս Ռեալիստը ուզում ա ասի, որ եթե Բարսան էտ կարգի խնայող ա ու <<աղքատ>>, ինչի էտքան մեծ գումար ծախսեցին Զլատանի տրանսֆերի համար: դու լինելով իրանց մոլի երկրպագուն պիտի տեղյակ լինես դրանից: Ասում էս անտեղեկացվածություն? իսկ դու չգիտես, որ 2011-ին ամենահարուստ ակումբ ճանաչվեց Ռեալը իսկ Բարսան 2-րդն էր: դա 1: 2-րդ դու գիտես, որ ակումբի հարստությունը հաշվում են ոչ թե ունեցած ֆունտերով կամ եվրոներով, այլ նրա ունեցած պարտքերի քանակով, իսկ ասում ես <<պարտքերի տակ>>: չէ Մեսսի ջան, արի իրականությանը նայենք <<Ռեալ>> ու կողմ լինենք ճիշտ կարծիքներին: միշտ չի, որ Բարսան ճիշտ քաղաքականությամբ ա <<խաղում>>:


Ես գիտեմ, որ Ռեալիստը Զլատանի տրանսֆերը նկատի ունի, բայց հարցը դա չե: Միհատ հարց. Ռեալը ինչա՞ն է պատրաստ ծախսել տրանֆերների վրա:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Ես գիտեմ, որ Ռեալիստը Զլատանի տրանսֆերը նկատի ունի, բայց հարցը դա չե: Միհատ հարց. Ռեալը ինչա՞ն է պատրաստ ծախսել տրանֆերների վրա:


մոտավորապես 120-150 միլլիոն եվրո:

----------


## Altair

> մոտավորապես 120-150 միլլիոն եվրո:


Դե տես: Բարսելոնան էլ 45 մաքսիմում 65-70: Ետ մաքսիմումը կախվածա, թե ինչ ֆուտբոլիստ ա վաճառելու:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Դե տես: Բարսելոնան էլ 45 մաքսիմում 65-70: Ետ մաքսիմումը կախվածա, թե ինչ ֆուտբոլիստ ա վաճառելու:


Տարբերությունը գիտես որն ա, որ 2-ն էլ ֆուտբոլիստ ծախելով են տրանսֆեր անում, ուղղակի մեր մոտ խաղացոցների 80 տոկոսը աստղեր են ու դրանց վաճառքից ավելի մեծ գումարներ են  ստացվում, ինչն էլ պատճառ ա հանդիսանում Ռեալի շռայլ լինելուն:

----------


## Altair

> Տարբերությունը գիտես որն ա, որ 2-ն էլ ֆուտբոլիստ ծախելով են տրանսֆեր անում, ուղղակի մեր մոտ խաղացոցների 80 տոկոսը աստղեր են ու դրանց վաճառքից ավելի մեծ գումարներ են  ստացվում, ինչն էլ պատճառ ա հանդիսանում Ռեալի շռայլ լինելուն:


Բա ես հենց ետ աստղերից եմ խոսում  :LOL:  Լավ արդեն պրծանք:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. տրանսֆերների մասին այսուհետ խոսում ենք այս թեմայում և ջանք ու եռանդ չենք խնայում` թեման զրուցարանի չվերածելու համար:*

----------


## Altair

«Բարսելոնայի» նախագահ Սանդրո Ռոսսելը ասել է «Միլանի» ղեկավարությանը, որպիսի վերջինս վճարի Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչի տրանսֆերային գումարը:
-«Միլանը» պետք է շուտ վճարի այդ գումարը, հակառակ դեպքում նրանք կզրկվեն Չեմպիոնների լիգայից,- հայտարարել է Սանդրո Ռոսսելը: Հիշեցնենք, որ «Ռոսսոներները» Իբրահիմովիչի համար պետք է վճարեն 24 մլն եվրո և գնեն նրա տրանսֆերը:
*ArmBarca.com*
Զլատանը վարո՞վ էր գնացել Միլան  :Think: 
Հ.Գ. Թող ներեն ինձ Միլանի երկրպագուները, բայց ասեմ. Կցանկանամ, որ գումարը չվճարեն (ՉԼ-ից զրկվելու համար չե իհարկե, այլ Իբրաի վերադառնալու)  :Blush: , և ինչպես գարգն է, Freeman-ին մաղարիչ կանեմ  :Ok:  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

"Ռոյթերս" գործակալությունը տեղեկացնում է, որ իտալական "Ուդինեզեն" եւ իսպանական "Բարսելոնան" համաձայնություն են ձեռք բերել իտալական ակումբի 22-ամյա կիսապաշտպան Ալեքսիս Սանչեսի տեղափոխության հարցում:


Սանչեսի տրանսֆերի արժեքը կկազմի 37 մլն. եվրո: Նույն աղբյուրը հաղորդում է նաեւ, որ բուժզննում անցնելուց հետո, Չիլիի հավաքականի կիսապաշտպանը կատալոնական ակումբի հետ կնքելու է 4-ամյա պայմանագիր:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Ալեքսիս Սանչեսը 2 մլն. եվրոյով "Ուդինեզե" էր տեղափոխվել 2006թ.-ին: Իտալիայի ավարտված առաջնությունում երիտասարդ կիսապաշտպանն "Ուդինեզեի" կազմում անց է կացրել 31 խաղ եւ դարձել 12 գոլի հեղինակ:

http://barcelona-fc.do.am/news/aleqs.../2011-06-20-89

----------


## Altair

> *Ֆաբրեգասը կարող է Բարսելոնա տեղափոխվել արդեն այս շաբաթ*
> 
> 
> Ըստ բրիտանական Mirror պարբերականի տեղեկությունների, Լոնդոնի "Արսենալը" համաձայնել է թիմի կիսապաշտպան Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասին վաճառել "Բարսելոնային":
> 
> Բանն այն է, որ 24-ամյա կիսապաշտպանը չի ընգրկվել ակումբային նոր նախագծերի համար այսօր թողարկված գովազդային նյութերից որեւիցէ մեկում:
> 
> Աղբյուրի ունեցած տեղեկությունների համաձայն, կողմերը համաձայնության են եկել 27 մլն. ֆունտ ստեռլինգ գումարի շուրջ` չնայած, որ լոնդոնյան ակումբը նախապես ցանկանում էր ստանալ 40-45 մլն.:
> 
> *ArmSport.am*


Բայց մի քանի օր առաջ ասում էին հաստատ չի լինի:

----------


## Altair

*«Չելսին» ցանկանում է ձեռք բերել Դավիդ Վիլյաին*
Վերջերս մամուլում ավելի ու ավելի շատ է խոսվում «Բարսելոնայի» առաջատար ֆուտբոլիստի`Դավիդ Վիլյաի հնարավոր վաճառքի մասին,չնայած այն փաստին,որ իսպանացի ֆուտբոլիստը վերջերս հայտարարել էր իր Բարսելոնյում կարիերան ավարտելու ցանկության մասին:Բայց այսօր հայտնվեց ինֆորմացիա,ըստ որի «Չելսիի» նախագահ Ռոման Աբրամովիչը 30 միլիոն եվրո է առաջարկել Վիլյաի համար,բայց «Բարսելոնան» չի ընդունել այդ առաջարկը և հայտարարել է, որ կվաճառի Վիլյաին միայն 200 միլիոն եվրո փոխհատուցման դիմաց:

«Չելսիի» նորանշանակ մարզիչ Վիլաշ Բոաշը մտածում է Վիլլա-Տորրես հարձակվողական երկյակի մասին,որը ըստ նրա մեծ հաղթանակների կբերի թիմին:Չի բացառվում,որ Աբրամովիչը նոր ու ավելի գայթակղիչ առաջարկ կներկայացնի «Բարսելոնային»:
*www.armbarca.com/news*

----------


## Altair

*ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ: Այսօր Տիագոն կթարմացնի իր պայմանագիր Բարսելոնայի հետ*
Ինչպես հայտնում է Բարսելոնայի պաշտոնական կայքը Տիագո Ալկանտարան կթարմացնի  իր պայմանագիր կատալոնական ակումբի հետ:

Խոսակցություններ կային որ, Տիագոն կարող է տեղափոխվել Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ, քանի որ, Ֆաբրեգասի գոլով Տիագոն դժվար թե կարողանար հիմական կազմում ընդգրկվել: Ման. Յունայթեդը պատրաստ է Տիգոյի համար վճարել մոտ 35 մլն. եվրո:

Տիագոյի պայմանագիրը նոր ստորագրումից հետո կավարտվի 2015թ. հունիս 30-ին: Եթե որևէ թիմ ցանկանա ժամանակից շուտ ձեռք բերել Տիագոյին, ապա պետք է, որպես տուգանկ վճարի 90 մլն. եվրո:

Ստորագրումը տեղի կունեն այսօր, Չորեքշաբթի, ժամը 17:00-ին: Ստորագրումից հետո Տիագոն կլուսանկարվի Ռոսելլ հետ և Բարսելոնայի դրոշի հետ: Ստորագրում տեղի կունենա Ֆա Բարսելոնայի գրասենյակում:
totalbarca.do.am

----------


## Altair

*Բարսելոնան մերժել է Չելսիի առաջարկը*
Բարսելոնան մերժել է Չելսիի առաջարկը Վիլյային վաճառելու համար: Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է Daily Mirror-ը Չելսին պատրաստ է 29-ամյա իսպանացու համար վճարել 27 միլլիոն եվրո, սակայն այդ գումարը չի բավարարում Բարսային: 

Վիլյայի պայմանագիրը Բարսայի հետ ավարտվում է 2014 թվականին, իսկ պայմանագրով Վիլյային գնելու համար սահմանված է 200 միլլիոն եվրո: 

Ինքը ֆուտբոլիստը բազմիցս ասել է, որ ցանկանում է իր կարիերան շարունակել Բարսայում: 

Այս տարի Վիլյան Բարսայի կազմում անցկացրել է 52 հանդիպում, որտեղ խփել է 23 գոլ և դարձել 11 գոլային փոխանցման հեիղնակ: 
fcbarca.net.ru

----------


## Altair

Տրանսֆերների մասին ավելի լավ կարող եք տեղեկացվել հետևյալ կայքից

----------


## Altair

*Ալեքսիս Սանչես. Կտեղափոխվեմ միայն Բարսելոնա*
Ուդինեզեի չիլիացի հարձակվող Ալեքսիս Սանչեսը ցանկանում է տեղափոխվել միայն Բարսելոնա: 22-ամյա հարձակվողը հայտարարել է, որ կընդունի միայն կատալոնական ակումբի առաջարկը: Այս մասին տեղեկացնում է El Mundo Deportivo-ն:

«Ես կամ կտեղափոխվեմ Բարսելոնա, կամ կմնամ Ուդինեզեյում,- ասել է Սանչեսը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ չիլիացու ծառայություններով հետաքրքրված էր նաև Մանչեսթեր Սիթին, սակայն Սանչեսը հրաժարվել է բանակցություններ վարել անգլիական ակումբի հետ:
totalbarca.do.am

----------


## Altair

*Բարսելոնան հարթական առաջարկը արեց Սանչեսի համար*

Մենք սպասում ենք Ուդինեզեյի պատասխանին: Բասելոնան հերթական առաջարկը արեց որպեսզի գնի Սանչեսին,-ասեց Բարսելոանայի գործակալը:

Ինչպես հաղորդում են Իտալական թերթերը Բարսելոնայի հերթական առաջարկը 40 մլն եվրո է:

Կատալոնական ակումբի առաջին առաջարկը 27 մլն եվրո, սակայն այն միանգամից մերժվես Իտալական ակումբի կողմից:

Հիշենենք, որ Սանչեսի համար պայքարում է, նաև Մանչեսթեր Սիթին, սակայնՍանչեսը բամիցս հայտարարել է,որ ցանկանում է խաղալ Բարսայում:
fcbarca.net.ru

----------


## Altair

*«Шедевр»-կանվանեյ ես սա՝*
*Քրիշտիանո Ռոնալդուն կտեղափոխվի Բարսելոնա*

Մադրիդի Ռեալի աստղային կիսապաշտպան Քրիշտիանո Ռոնալդուն հնարավոր է արդեն մոտակա շաբաթների ընթացքում դառնա Բարսայի խաղացող, հայտնում է Sport.es պարբերականը:

Պարզվում է, որ Ռոնալդուն մեկնել էր հանգտանալու Լոս Անջելեսում և այնտեղ նա հանդիպել է Բարսայի նախագահ Սանդրո Ռոսելի հետ և նրանք քննարկել են տեղափոխության մանրամասները: Ռոնալդուն տարեկան կվաստակի 30 մլն եվրո (նա Ռեալում ստանում էր 27 մլն եվրո) և կկնքի 5 տարվա պայմանագիր, իսկ Բարսելոնան Մադրիդյան ակումբին կվճարի 125 մլն եվրո: Ինքը` Ռոնալդուն չի հերքել այս տեղեկատվությունը և ասել է, որ իրոք հանդիպել է Բարսայի ներկայացուցիչների հետ:

- Ես Ռեալում ստանում եմ ավելի քիչ աշխատավարձ, իսկ Բարսայում ես կարող եմ ավելի շատ վաստակել և կարող եմ խաղալ Մեսսիի, Վիլյաի, Չավիի, և Ինյեստայի կողքին:

- Եթե Բարսայում երկրպագուները ինձ լավ ընդունեն, ապա ես խոստանում եմ, որ նրանց համար ես կպայքարեմ մինչև վերջ: Ես Ռեալում ինձ այնքանել լավ չէի զգում, քանի որ ես խնդիրների ունեի և Ռամոսի և Կասիլյասի և Մոուրինյոյի հետ: Թող ինձ ներեն Ռեալի երկրպագուները սակայն ես ցանկանում եմ տիտղոսներ նվաճել Բարսայի հետ,-ասել է Ռոնալդուն:Տեղեկացնում է՝ *fcbarca.net.ru*-ն:

----------


## REAL_ist

Էս ում ֆանտազիանա  :LOL:   sport.es-ում նման բան չկա, իսկ նկարը մի քանի տարի առաջվա նկարա:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *«Шедевр»-կանվանեյ ես սա՝*
> *Քրիշտիանո Ռոնալդուն կտեղափոխվի Բարսելոնա*
> 
> Մադրիդի Ռեալի աստղային կիսապաշտպան Քրիշտիանո Ռոնալդուն հնարավոր է արդեն մոտակա շաբաթների ընթացքում դառնա Բարսայի խաղացող, հայտնում է Sport.es պարբերականը:
> 
> Պարզվում է, որ Ռոնալդուն մեկնել էր հանգտանալու Լոս Անջելեսում և այնտեղ նա հանդիպել է Բարսայի նախագահ Սանդրո Ռոսելի հետ և նրանք քննարկել են տեղափոխության մանրամասները: Ռոնալդուն տարեկան կվաստակի 30 մլն եվրո (նա Ռեալում ստանում էր 27 մլն եվրո) և կկնքի 5 տարվա պայմանագիր, իսկ Բարսելոնան Մադրիդյան ակումբին կվճարի 125 մլն եվրո: Ինքը` Ռոնալդուն չի հերքել այս տեղեկատվությունը և ասել է, որ իրոք հանդիպել է Բարսայի ներկայացուցիչների հետ:
> 
> - Ես Ռեալում ստանում եմ ավելի քիչ աշխատավարձ, իսկ Բարսայում ես կարող եմ ավելի շատ վաստակել և կարող եմ խաղալ Մեսսիի, Վիլյաի, Չավիի, և Ինյեստայի կողքին:
> 
> - Եթե Բարսայում երկրպագուները ինձ լավ ընդունեն, ապա ես խոստանում եմ, որ նրանց համար ես կպայքարեմ մինչև վերջ: Ես Ռեալում ինձ այնքանել լավ չէի զգում, քանի որ ես խնդիրների ունեի և Ռամոսի և Կասիլյասի և Մոուրինյոյի հետ: Թող ինձ ներեն Ռեալի երկրպագուները սակայն ես ցանկանում եմ տիտղոսներ նվաճել Բարսայի հետ,-ասել է Ռոնալդուն:Տեղեկացնում է՝ *fcbarca.net.ru*-ն:


Անկապ խոսակցություններ ա պարզվելու վերջում:

----------


## Altair

Բա կարողա՞ մտածում էիք ճիշտ ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բա կարողա՞ մտածում էիք ճիշտ ա


Իմաստ չկար էս թեմայում դնելու:

----------


## Altair

*Բարսելոնան ցանկանում է ձեռք բերել Բեյլին*

Նոր մրցաշրջանից առաջ Բարսելոնան ցանականում է ավելի հզորացնել թիմը Անգլիայի լավագույն խաղացողներից մեկով` Գարեթ Բեյլով: 

21-ամյա խաղացողի համար կատալոնացիները պատրաստ ե ն, Տոթենհեմին առաջարկել 50 մլն. եվրո: Միչև վնասվածք ստանալը, Բեյլը նվաճեց տարվա լավագույն խաղացողի տիտղոսը և չկարողացավ լիարժեք ավարտել մրցաշրջանը:

Չելսին և Ման. Յունայթեդը դեր չեն պլանավորում ձեռք բերել Բեյլին, բայց Բեյլը մնում է այդ երկու գրանդների հատաքրքրության շրջանակներում:

Չելսին ցանկանում է ձեռք բերել Մեդրիչին հետո նոր մտածել Բեյլի մասին: Տոտենհեմը ցանկանում Բեյլի դիմաց ստանալ մոտ 60մլն. եվրո, սակայն Բարսելոնան պատրաստ է վճարել 50 մլն. եվրո:

Բարսելոնան ցանկանում է Բեյլին գնել, ձախ եզրը ուժեղացնելու համար աջ եզրում Դանիել Ալվեսը կարողանում գերազանց խաղը ցուցաբերել: Բարսելոնայի  պետք ձախ պաշտպան սկսել փնտրել քանի որ արդեն արդեն Աբիդալը 31 տարեկան է իսկ Մակսվել 29: Բեյլը կարողանում է խաղալ նաև կիսապաշտպանությունում:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Բեյլի պայմանագիրը Տոթենհեմի հետ ավարտվում է 2015 թվականին:

*totalbarca.do.am*
Հ.Գ. Շատ լավ միտք ա:

----------


## Moonwalker

Կատալոնական Sport պարբերականի հաղորդմամբ Մադրիդի Ռեալը իրապես սենսացիոն առաջարկ է արել Արսենալին: Կանոնիրների ավագի համար մայրաքաղաքայիններն առաջարկում են 50 մլն եվրո: Բարսելոնայի հետ բանակցությունների ավարտի հետ կապված աղմուկի ֆոնին Ռեալի առաջարկը նման է ամպրոպի պարզ երկնքում: Ենթադրվում է, որ այս քայլը կարող է նաև այլ ռազմավարական նպատակներ ունենալ: *Մանրամասները*

----------

Ambrosine (21.07.2011)

----------


## Altair

*Նեյմարի համար Բարսան պատրաստ է վճարել 50 միլիոն եվրո*
Բարսան Նեյմարի ծառայությունների համար պատրաստ է վճարել 50 միլլիոն եվրո։ Այն բանից հետո երբ Ներմարն ասաց որ էլ չի ցանկանում խաղան իր հարազատ Սանտոս ակումբում, Բարսելոնան միանգամից առաջարկեց Նեյմարի համար 45 միլլիոն եվրո։ Այդ առաջարկությունը պաշտոնապես տեղ կհասնի Կոպա Ամերիկայից անմիջապես հետո։


*Գործակալ: Սանթոսը ցանկանում է Նեյմարին վաճառել Բարսային*
Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է Նեյմարի գործակալը, Բարսան լրջորեն ցանկանում է ձեռք բերել Նեյմարին:

-Իրավիճակը այսպես է` Բարսելոնան ցանկանում է Նեյմարին գնել հաջորդ տարի, իսկ Մադրիդի Ռեալը պատրաստ է գնել Նեյմարին հենց այս տարի.-ասել է Վագներ Ռիբեյրոն: 

-Նեյմարը ցանկանում է Սանթոսի կազմում դեկտեմբերին մասնակցել Աշխարհի գավաթին, որտեղ հանդես է գալու Չլ-ի հաղթող Բարսելոնան: Նեյմարի նպատակն է խաղալ Բարսելոնայի դեմ` Սանթոսի կազմում: Սանթոսը անում է ամեն ինչ, որպեսզի Նեյմարը ընտրի Բարսելոնային.-ավելացրել է Նեյմարի գործակալը:Աղբյուրը՝ *FCBarca.net.ru*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*10 օր՝ Ֆաբրեգասին ձեռք բերելու համար*
«Արսենալը» հստակ ժամանակային սահմաններ է ներկայացրել կատալոնական ակումբին՝ Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասի հետ պայմանագիր կնքելու համար, հաղորդում է football.ua-ն։



«Կանոնիրների» գլխավոր մարզիչ Արսեն Վենգերը ցանկանում է Սեսկի վաճառքից ստացված գումարը օգտագործել մինչև տրանսֆերային պատուհանի փակվելը։ Երեկ Պեպ Գվարդիոլան հայտարարել է, որ «Բարսելոնան» կպայքարի մինչև վերջ տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստին ձեռք բերելու համար։



Ֆրանսիացի մասնագետը հայտարարել է, որ եթե «Բարսելոնան» շարունակի ձգձգել, 24-ամյա խաղացողը կշարունակի հանդես գալ «Արսենալում»։



«Բարսելոնայի» հետ այս պատմությունը արդեն ձգվում է մի տարուց ավել։ Մինչև ամսվա վերջ եթե գործարքը չկայանա, մենք կդադարեցնենք բանակցությունները և կկենտրոնանանք նոր մրցաշրջանի վրա։ Ֆաբրեգասը կմնա մեզ մոտ»,- նշել է Վենգերը The Guardian-ի հետ հարցազրույցի ժամանակ։

*ArmSport.am*

----------

Altair (21.07.2011)

----------


## John

*Այսօր Սանչեսը հնգամյա պայմանագիր կկնքի Բարսելոնայի հետ*


Այսօր Չիլիի հավաքականի ու իտալական «Ուդինեզեի» հարձակվող Ալեքսիս Սանչեսը 5-ամյա պայմանագիր կստորագրի կատալոնական ակումբի հետ, տեղեկացնում է Marca-ն:

Կապտանռնագույնները «Ուդինեզեին» կվճարեն 26 միլիոն եվրո, իսկ Սանչեսի հաջող ելույթի դեպքում Բարսելոնան կավելացնի ևս 11 միլիոն եվրո:

Նախորդ մրցաշրջանում Սանչեսն իտալական Ա Սերիայում մասնակցել է 31 խաղի, որոնցոմ դարձել է 12 գոլի հեղինակ:
Աղբյուրը՝ http://www.armsport.am

----------

Altair (21.07.2011)

----------


## Altair

Պաշտոնական: Սանչեսը Բարսայի խաղացող է
Բարսելոնան և Ուդինեզեն պայմանավորվել են Սանչեսի հետ կապված բոլոր հարցերում:

Սանչեսը Բարսայի հետ կնքեց 5 տարվա պայմանագիր:

Բարսան Սանչեսի համար կվճարի 26 միլլիոն եվրո, իսկ 11.5 միլլիոն հետագայում:

22-ամյա չիլիացին Բարսելոնա տեղափոխվեց 3 տարի Ուդինեզեյում խաղալուց հետո: 2011/2011 մևցաշրջանում ճանաչվեց Ա Սերիայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ, մասնակցելով 31 հանդիպման` խփելով 12 գնդակ: 

Սանչեսը այս տարի մասնակցեց Կոպա Ամերիկային: Չիլիի հավաքականի հետ նա դուրս եկավ 1/4 եզրափակիչ, որտեղ պարտվեցին Վենեսուելայի հավաքականին: Սանչեսը մասնակցեց 4 հանդիպման, խփեց 1 գնդակ:


*FCBarca.net.ru*

----------


## Maxpayne

Կապդեվիլիան Բենֆիկայում կփոխարինի Մադրիդ տեղափոված Կոենտրաուին...
Իսպանիայի հավաքականի պաշտպան Խոան Կապդեվիլան երկամյա պայմանագիր է կնքել Լիսաբոնի «Բենֆիկայի» հետ, հաղորդում է պորտուգալական ակումբի պաշտոնական կայքը։ 33-ամյա ֆուտբոլիստի տրանսֆերի արժեքը հայտնի չէ։ 

«Բենֆիկայում» Կապդեվիլան կփոխարինի Ֆաբիու Կոնտրաուին, ով տեղափոխվել է Մադրիդի «Ռեալ»։ 

Իսպանացին ազգային հավաքականի կազմում Կապդեվիլան 59 հանդիպում է անցկացրել, ինչպես նաև ճանաչվել աշխարհի և Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն։ Նախորդ մրցաշրջանում նա  «Վիլյառեալի» կազմում 31 խաղ է անցկացրել Պրիմերայում և դարձել 2 գոլի հեղինակ։

Աղբյուր armsport.am

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*ԱԳՈՒԵՐՈՆ ԴԱՐՁԵԼ Է «ՍԻԹԻԻ» ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԻՍՏ*


Արգենտինացի հարձակվող Սերխիո Ագուերոն, որը պաշտպանում էր Մադրիդի «Ատլետիկոյի» գույները, դարձել է «Մանչեսթեր Սիթիի» ֆուտբոլիստ:

«Ես արդեն համարվում եմ «Սիթիի» ֆուտբոլիստ: Երջանիկ եմ, որ կրկին այս ակումբում և այս քաղաքում եմ: Շնորհակալություն բոլորին հյուրընկալության համար»,- Ագուերոն գրել է իր թվիթթերում:
*
Totalfotball.am*

----------


## Altair

*Ֆաբրեգասը համաձայնվել է ավելի քիչ աշխատավարձ ստանալ Բարսելոնայում*

Լոնդոնի Արսենալի ավագ Ֆրանսեսկ Ֆաբրեգասը շարունակում է ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի տեղափոխվի Բարսելոնա հայտնում է  AS-ն:

Իսպանիայի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստը մտադիր է 48 ժամվա ընթացքում հանդիպել Արսենալի ղեկավարության հետ և վերջնական լուծել նրա տեղափոխվելու հարցը:

Ինչպես հայտնում է նույն աղբյուրը, Ֆաբրեգասը համաձայնվել է ավելի քիչ աշխատավարձ ստանալ Բարսելոնայում: Այս փաստը Բարսելոնային թույլ կտա, որպեսզի ավելի մեծ գումար առաջարկի Ֆաբրեգասին:

Կատալոնական ակումբը ներկա դրությամբ, պատրաստ է Ֆաբրեգասի տրանսֆերի համար վճարել 38-ից 40 մլն եվրո:
*fcbarca.net.ru*

----------

Maxpayne (28.07.2011)

----------


## Altair

*Այսօր Ֆաբրեգասը կհանդիպի Արսեն Վենգերի հետ, որպեսզի հայտնի իր ցանկությունը...*

Այսօր Արսենալի կիսապաշտպան Ֆրանսեսկ Ֆաբրեգասը, կհանդիպի Արսենալի գլխավոր մարզիչ Արսեն Վենգերի հետ:

Այս հանդիպումանը իսպանացին, ամեն ինչ անելու է որպեսզի Արսենալը վաճառի իր տրանսֆերի Բարսելոնային, հայտնում է Marca-ն:

Ըստ թերթի Ֆաբրեգասը առաջին անգամ չէ, որ փորձում ճնշում գործադրել Արսենալի ղեկավարության վրա: Ֆաբրեգասը բաց է թողել մարզումները, թիմի հետ չի մեկնել Ասիա: Ֆաբրեգասի բացակայության համար, Արսենալի պաշտոնական կայքը տեղադրել է, որ նա վնասվածք ունի :

Հիշեցնենք, որ անցած շաբաթ Բարսան Ֆաբրեգասի համար առաջարկել է 36 միլլիոն եվրո: Բացի դրանից անցած շաբաթ կանոնիները կատալոնացիներին տվել են 10 օր` այս հարցին վերջնական լուծում տալու համար:

*fcbarca.net.ru*

----------

Maxpayne (28.07.2011), Ապե Ջան (29.07.2011)

----------


## John

Իսպանական «Վալենսիայի» պաշտոնական կայքը հաստատել է, որ ակումբը համաձայնության է եկել «Չելսիի» հետ՝ Խուան Մատայի տեղափոխության վերաբերյալ։

Հիշեցնենք, որ մոտ ժամանակներս հարձակվողը բուժզննում կանցնի և պայմանագիր կկնքի Լոնդոնի ակումբի հետ:
աղբյուրը` armsport.am

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*«Բարսելոնա»-ի կիսապաշտպանը վարձավճարով տեղափոխվեց «Վոլֆսբուրգ»*

arm13148024605.JPG

«Բարսելոնա»-ի փոխնախագահ Խոսեպ Բարտոմեուն հաստատել է, որ կատալոնական ակումբի բելառուս կիսապաշտպան Ալեքսանդր Գլեբը հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում վարձավճարով հանդես կգա գերմանական «Վոլֆսբուրգ»-ում: Այս մասին հաղորդում է AP-ն:

Բելառուսի հավաքականի 30-ամյա ֆուտբոլիստը 2010/11 մրցաշրջանում վարձավճարով հանդես է եկել անգլիական «Բիրմինգհեմ»-ում, որի կազմում անցկացրած 16 խաղերում դարձել է 2 գոլի հեղինակ:

*1in.am*

----------


## Altair

*«Հաջողակների» ցուցակը գլխավորում է Լյորիսը*68623239.jpeg
*Ինչպես հաղորդում են տարբեր միջազգային ԶԼՄ-ներ, այդ թվում նաև FootballPress.net-ը, Կատալոնական «Բարսելոնան» նոր դարպասապահ է փնտրում:

«Հաջողակների» ցուցակը գլխավորում է Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականի և «Լիոնի» 25 ամյա դարպասապահ Հյուգո Լյորիսը:

Կայքի հավաստմամբ, «Բարսելոնան» մոտ մեկ շաբաթվա ընթացքում կսկսի վարել բանակցություններ:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Լյորիսը Ֆրանսիական ակումբի տարբեր մրցաշարերում մասնակցել է 46 հանդիպման: Հարկ է նաև նշել, որ Լյորիսը համարվում է Ֆրանսիայի ազգային հավաքական հիմնական դարխասապահը:* 

_ArmBarca.com_



Տարբերակները շատ են: Ոմանք ասում են, որ Պինտոն արդեն մեծ է, ոմանք որ Վալդեսը չի համապատասխանում Բարսելոնայի(աշխարհի համար մեկ ակումբի) մակարդակին, կամ որպեսզի Վալդեսը սկսի ձգտել զարգանալու Լյորիսին իր դիրքերը չզիջելու համար:
Ես անձամբ կողմ եմ այս տրանսֆերին:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հետաքրքիր բիզնես տվյալներ Բարսելոնայից`

Անրի - գնվել է €24 մլն, վաճառվել է €1.5 մլն
Զլատան -  գնվել է €65մլն, վաճառվել է €22մլն
Վիլլա - գնվել է €40մլն, վաճառվել է €2,1մլն:

----------

John (09.07.2013)

----------

